# LRM SAN BERNARDINO, APRIL 13, 2008



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

I know it's early, just trying to find out if it's going to be worth making the drive


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

IM SURE WE'LL BE OUT THERE


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 29 2007, 10:48 PM~9337607
> *IM SURE WE'LL BE OUT THERE
> *


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 29 2007, 09:48 PM~9337607
> *IM SURE WE'LL BE OUT THERE
> *


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

i might go to this one.


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

best show of the tour next to vegas plus all the hoochies that will be there. count me in. :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Dec 1 2007, 03:00 PM~9349965
> *best show of the tour next to vegas plus all the hoochies that will be there. count me in.  :biggrin:
> *



hoochies? more like tranny's.


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm there :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

THIS SHOW IS ALWAYS A GOOD TURN OUT .......
STREETSTYLE WILL SHOW AND HOP...........


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Kelo (Sep 14, 2005)

We drove down there and it was raining the whole time. Other then that the show was great Lots of cars you just do not see at other shows outside of southern Cali. Great bomb line ups Lifestyles was deep posted up around the little pond there great show site. I would recommend it.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kelo_@Dec 1 2007, 06:12 PM~9350951
> *We drove down there and it was raining the whole time.  Other then that the show was great Lots of cars you just do not see at other shows outside of southern  Cali.  Great bomb line ups Lifestyles was deep posted up around the little pond there great show site.  I would recommend it.
> *



man your from the northwest you should be use to rain all day long :biggrin:


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

man the sbc show is always good man i havetn seen the show in person but i lived there an its good to cruise alot.. :biggrin:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

AMIGOS CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE FOR SURE JUST READY TO HAVE A GOODTIME. LRM DOES NOT MAKE THE SHOW ALL OF US DO.


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

I'LL BE THERE...


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

yes DIP'N will be there takeing the hop this year for sure;;;yes BIG AL said it


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

sounds like its going to be good again


----------



## Kelo (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 1 2007, 07:21 PM~9350994
> *man your from the northwest you should be use to rain all day long :biggrin:
> *


No problem here warm rain is like summer shorts, and a hoodie I was straight.

Love watching people act like rain to going to hurt them if any gets on their skin. Outside no crowds taking pics no problem. Inside was like a sauna from all the people. Good food at that show also lots of differnt booths set up.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kelo_@Dec 3 2007, 02:32 PM~9364480
> *No problem here warm rain is like summer shorts, and a hoodie I was straight.
> 
> Love watching people act like rain to going to hurt them if any gets on their skin. Outside no crowds taking pics no problem.  Inside was like a sauna from all the people.  Good food at that show also lots of differnt booths set up.
> *



when i visit family in oregon, i get pissed off when it rains.

show was good, i dealed with the rain no biggie. food was good price sucked. $10 for chicken strips not including the $3 soda. was a real good show though. ill be returning again.


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

ill have my car there

and bike :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Dec 3 2007, 05:20 PM~9365359
> *ill have my car there
> 
> and bike :biggrin:
> *


 cool cant wait to see


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Dec 3 2007, 05:20 PM~9365359
> *ill have my car there
> 
> and bike :biggrin:
> *





:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 4 2007, 11:49 AM~9371175
> *:0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


sup homie are you rollling out there


----------



## fatt49 (Sep 12, 2007)

:machinegun: FUCK LOWRIDER MAGAZINE DONT GO !!!!!!! YOUR WASTING YOUR TIME . ITS A PERSONAL THING NOT A CLUB ISSUE'' THE HOMIE MARTY''


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

WE'RE THINKING OF GOING BUT STILL NOT SHURE :uh:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fatt49_@Dec 4 2007, 08:46 PM~9375536
> *:machinegun: FUCK LOWRIDER MAGAZINE DONT GO !!!!!!! YOUR WASTING YOUR TIME . ITS A PERSONAL THING NOT A CLUB ISSUE'' THE HOMIE MARTY''
> *


SHUT THE FUCK UP. THIS TOPIC IS HATER FREE. COMPLAIN ABOUT LRM IN LOWRIDER GENERAL. :uh:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Amigos4Life_@Dec 1 2007, 11:56 PM~9352892
> *AMIGOS CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE FOR SURE JUST READY TO HAVE A GOODTIME. LRM DOES NOT MAKE THE SHOW ALL OF US DO.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Very true and well said we lowriders make it happen


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Dec 4 2007, 10:13 PM~9376721
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Very true and well said we lowriders make it happen
> *


x2


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

ISLANDERS C.C. </span>will be there representing from the BAY to <span style=\'color:blue\'>L.A.


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)




----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I WOULD TELL YOU THIS, YOU BETTER BRING EVERYONE, AND RECRUIT SOME FOLKS CAUSE LRM IS SHITCANNING ANY SHOWS THAT DOES NOT PUT MONEY IN THERE POCKET. SO YOU BETTER HOPE FOR A GOOD SHOWING, CAUSE THE NEXT YEAR MIGHT NOT BE HAPPENING


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

SANTANA WILL BE THERE FORSURE :thumbsup:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

Damn I have to go that's my B Day :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

Only show in Cali we have to have a strong showing


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHEVYMAMA (Feb 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57+Dec 5 2007, 06:37 PM~9382650-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IT MAY NOT BE HAPPENING IN YOUR TOWN BUT LA ALWAYS SEEMS TO MAKE IT A GOOD SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## 619sick duece (Mar 13, 2007)

MAJESTICS SAN DIEGO 4SURE :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Dec 4 2007, 08:08 AM~9370105
> *cool cant wait to see
> *


me neither :biggrin:


----------



## HOODRCH (Mar 29, 2006)

see you there :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Dec 5 2007, 05:41 PM~9382687
> *I WOULD TELL YOU THIS, YOU BETTER BRING EVERYONE, AND RECRUIT SOME FOLKS CAUSE LRM IS SHITCANNING ANY SHOWS THAT DOES NOT PUT MONEY IN THERE POCKET.  SO YOU BETTER HOPE FOR A GOOD SHOWING, CAUSE THE NEXT YEAR MIGHT NOT BE HAPPENING
> *


  YOU'RE NOT LYING..... LRM ISN'T EVEN GOING TO BE IN THE BAY AREA AND WE STARTED THE MAGAZINE - THAT'S BULL_ _ _ _!!!!. FOLKS FROM THE NORTH HAVE TO GO SOUTH FOR SHOWS. JUST MY THOUGHTS-


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Dec 6 2007, 12:51 PM~9389307
> * YOU'RE NOT LYING..... LRM ISN'T EVEN GOING TO BE IN THE BAY AREA AND WE STARTED THE MAGAZINE - THAT'S BULL_ _ _ _!!!!. FOLKS FROM THE NORTH HAVE TO GO SOUTH FOR SHOWS. JUST MY THOUGHTS-
> *



sounds like a road trip :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 7 2007, 08:56 AM~9396205
> *sounds like a road trip  :biggrin:
> *


just remember this is dodger and laker town. u come woofin that giants/warriors bullshit, u gonna have to answer to me! hno:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Dec 7 2007, 12:04 PM~9397563
> *just remember this is dodger and laker town. u come woofin that giants/warriors bullshit, u gonna have to answer to me! hno:
> *


  first of all....it all about that, but you will never catch me wearing no BLEU or GRAPE colors. it's a PURPLE dank.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Dec 7 2007, 12:04 PM~9397563
> *just remember this is dodger and laker town. u come woofin that giants/warriors bullshit, u gonna have to answer to me! hno:
> *




:werd: hno: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

let us all join hands, bow our heads, and pray that it dosent rain this time :angel:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAMA_@Dec 6 2007, 12:09 AM~9385443
> *:biggrin:
> 
> IT MAY NOT BE HAPPENING IN YOUR TOWN BUT LA ALWAYS SEEMS TO MAKE IT A GOOD SHOW :biggrin:
> *


1. We have One Show for sure, and pretty sure there will be MIAMI.
2. Last LRM In LA I remember they had a shooting, fights, a couple people got Killed, hmmmm yeah LRM is gonna go there :cheesy: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Dec 8 2007, 07:20 PM~9405978
> *1.  We have One Show for sure, and pretty sure there will be MIAMI.
> 2.  Last LRM In LA I remember they had a shooting, fights, a couple people got Killed, hmmmm yeah LRM is gonna go there :cheesy:  :0  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Dec 8 2007, 07:20 PM~9405978
> *1.  We have One Show for sure, and pretty sure there will be MIAMI.
> 2.  Last LRM In LA I remember they had a shooting, fights, a couple people got Killed, hmmmm yeah LRM is gonna go there :cheesy:  :0  :cheesy:
> *


THAT WAS WAY BACK IN THE DAY. THE 90'S PERIOD. TIMES CHANGED BRO. IN FACT THERE HAS BEEN MANY SUCESSFUL LOWRIDER SHOWS FOR MANY YEARS NOW IN THE L.A. AND L.A. COUNTY AREA. L.A., POMONA, HIGHLAND PARK, AZUSA, PICO RIVERA, EL MONTE, SUN VALLEY, SAN FERNADO, JUST TO NAME A FEW SINCE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE WAS NO LONGER ALLOWED TO HAVE THEIR SHOW IN L.A.. NOT DO TO THE CITY. BUT DO TO THE WRONG CROWD MIXING IN THE RIGHT CROWD.


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

IF BLVD COULD PULL IT OFF 2 YEARS IN A ROW AT THE LA SPORTS ARENA BACK IN 2003/2004, I'M SURE LRM COULD TOO. BUT IT ALL COMES DOWN TO $ AND POLITICS.


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fatt49_@Dec 4 2007, 08:46 PM~9375536
> *:machinegun: FUCK LOWRIDER MAGAZINE DONT GO !!!!!!! YOUR WASTING YOUR TIME . ITS A PERSONAL THING NOT A CLUB ISSUE'' THE HOMIE MARTY''
> *


X1000


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## LowtoyZ_CarClub (Jun 30, 2005)

theres a couple of us from TEXAS talkin bout makin this show


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowtoyZ_CarClub_@Dec 10 2007, 05:27 PM~9420353
> *theres a couple of us from TEXAS talkin bout makin this show
> *


since its going to be the only cali stop it will definitely be worth checking out


----------



## fatt49 (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Dec 4 2007, 09:34 PM~9376191
> *SHUT THE FUCK UP. THIS TOPIC IS HATER FREE. COMPLAIN ABOUT LRM IN LOWRIDER GENERAL.  :uh: :angry: PUTO I DONT KNOW YOU ! WATCH WHAT YOU SAY
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Dec 10 2007, 08:35 PM~9422080
> *since its going to be the only cali stop it will definitely be worth checking out
> *


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Me and 2 friends will be in L.A from April 12 to April 23, so we'll be going too. Anyone from L.A driving to San Bernardino on the 13th? Maybe we could meet up somewhere in L.A and drive there together?

PM me if you feel like driving up there with some Dutch guys tailing you :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

ill be there


----------



## 619sick duece (Mar 13, 2007)

:biggrin: MAJESTICS SAN DIEGO WILL BE THERE


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

BRING A LEASH AND UR BONE CUZ THERES GONNA BE BITCHES THERE!


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

15 mins. from my house , yep I'll be there :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

can't wait for this show i want to see the cali hynas


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

GOODTIMES will be their for sure


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Dec 22 2007, 03:46 PM~9509723
> *can't wait for this show i want to see the cali hynas
> *


ur in for a treat :nicoderm:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

fuck yea ill be there :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## 209 most wanted (Dec 15, 2007)

i plan to go


----------



## gameisthick (Oct 5, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gameisthick (Oct 5, 2007)

CEN CAL MAJESTICS WILL BE THERE!


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

going to be off the hook


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 22 2007, 04:20 PM~9509878
> *X2*


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Dec 30 2007, 02:04 PM~9565960
> *going to be off the hook
> *


:nicoderm:


----------



## fredillac84 (Nov 2, 2006)

KINGS OF KINGS CC WILL BE THERE!!!


----------



## esco64 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Amigos4Life_@Dec 1 2007, 11:56 PM~9352892
> *AMIGOS CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE FOR SURE JUST READY TO HAVE A GOODTIME. LRM DOES NOT MAKE THE SHOW ALL OF US DO.
> *


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## JUST US (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 2 2008, 09:27 PM~9593421
> *WILL BE IN THE HOUSE
> 
> 
> ...


LETS HOP!!!! I WANT TO SEE U !!! :0 :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Jan 2 2008, 10:30 PM~9593455
> *LETS HOP!!!! I WANT TO SEE U !!! :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

GET READY FOR DIP'NS PICNIC FOR 08, WE ARE HAVEING A HOP AND ALL THE FREE FOOD ONE CAN EAT;;SAME PLACE AS THE LAST ONE;;FOR MOR INFORMATION E MAIL ME AT [email protected] OR CALL 714;6049092;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;AND GET UR NEW HARD IN THE PAINT VIEDO;;AND BIG FISH VIEDO


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## JUST US (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 2 2008, 09:34 PM~9593512
> *GET READY FOR DIP'NS PICNIC FOR 08, WE ARE HAVEING A HOP AND ALL THE FREE FOOD ONE CAN EAT;;SAME PLACE AS THE LAST ONE;;FOR MOR INFORMATION E MAIL ME AT [email protected] OR CALL 714;6049092;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;AND GET UR NEW HARD IN THE PAINT VIEDO;;AND BIG FISH VIEDO
> *


 ILL SEE U THEN !!!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

SEE THIS


----------



## JUST US (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 2 2008, 09:39 PM~9593567
> *SEE THIS
> 
> 
> ...


THATS NOT ENOUGH!!! :0 :0


----------



## JUST US (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

WHO IS SHE????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

WHO IS SHE????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

WHAT ABOUT THAT


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

WELL IF THATS NOT ENOUGH THEN WE DO U WANT TO ME SO U CAN SEE FOR UR SELF;;JUST BRING IT ON;;;ANY TIME OR PLACE;;THE ;;; ELCO IS READY;;;;;;;;;;;IT GETS STUCK AT 105;;NOW HOW U WANT TO DO THIS?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## JUST US (Dec 24, 2007)

WHAT ABOUT THIS!!


----------



## JUST US (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 2 2008, 09:53 PM~9593734
> *WELL IF THATS NOT ENOUGH THEN WE DO U WANT TO ME SO U CAN SEE FOR UR SELF;;JUST BRING IT ON;;;ANY TIME OR PLACE;;THE  ;;; ELCO IS READY;;;;;;;;;;;IT GETS STUCK AT 105;;NOW HOW U WANT TO DO THIS?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> *


U RAN YESTURDAY ON THE FIRST RUNNING SCARED WHEN MY BROTHER CALLED U OUT!!! :0 :0


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

JUST TELL ME WHEN AND WHERE;;;SO IF IS IS SO HOT WHY U DIDN'T WIN?????SEE U LATER DUDE


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

YESTERDAY I GAVE ANY BODY A CHANCE THAT WANTED SOME;;OK;;AT THE END MY TIRE BLEW OUT;;SO IF HE STILL WANTS SOME WE CAN DO IT;;;;;;[email protected];;; OR CALL 7146049092;;OK;;;LET JUST DO THIS IF U GUYS WANT


----------



## JUST US (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 2 2008, 10:00 PM~9593804
> *YESTERDAY I GAVE ANY BODY A CHANCE THAT WANTED SOME;;OK;;AT THE END MY TIRE BLEW OUT;;SO IF HE STILL WANTS SOME WE CAN DO IT;;;;;;[email protected];;;  OR CALL 7146049092;;OK;;;LET JUST DO THIS IF U GUYS WANT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Jan 3 2008, 06:04 AM~9595273
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


this should be a pretty good hop!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

when's it going down???


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

when ever u guys want;;just let me know;;the elco is at red's ;;bring it on


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

sent off my pre registration form


----------



## swick-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

fuck low rider mag and their fucking show. street low is where it is at. costa mesa show. fuck the polotics.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup: TOANY SHOW INVOLVING LOLO'S,WHEATHER IT BE LRM , STREETLOW,OR LOCAL SHOWS,NO POLITICS INVOLVED uffin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jan 5 2008, 10:27 AM~9613893
> *:thumbsup: TO ANY SHOW INVOLVING LOLO'S,WHEATHER IT BE LRM , STREETLOW,OR LOCAL SHOWS,NO POLITICS INVOLVED uffin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

YOU AND RICHIE GONNA SHOW UP?


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jan 5 2008, 12:52 PM~9614658
> *YOU AND RICHIE GONNA SHOW UP?
> *



YEAH MY RIDE WONT BE DONE BUT ILL BE THERE SCOPING THE SCENE


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

BUT YOU HOMIES GONNA BRING YOUR BIKES,QUE NO?


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jan 5 2008, 03:18 PM~9615400
> *BUT YOU HOMIES GONNA BRING YOUR BIKES,QUE NO?
> *



MORE THAN LIKELY


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 5 2008, 03:57 PM~9615265
> *YEAH MY RIDE WONT BE DONE BUT ILL BE THERE SCOPING THE HYNAS
> *


:nicoderm:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 5 2008, 03:57 PM~9615265
> *YEAH MY RIDE WONT BE DONE BUT ILL BE THERE SCOPING THE HYNAS
> *


:nicoderm:


----------



## moneycarlo82 (May 1, 2006)

We'll be there! :biggrin: 












:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

why is that dude dressed like a chick?


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:rofl:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

im thinkin of going. it's been years since ive been to a lrm show


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

TTT


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

Tradition CC will be there for sure! can't wait! :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## Biggy (Sep 30, 2003)

Royals will be attending


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

T
T
T


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Dec 1 2007, 07:47 PM~9350825
> *THIS SHOW IS ALWAYS A GOOD TURN OUT .......
> STREETSTYLE WILL SHOW AND HOP...........
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## lil beeker (Mar 29, 2006)

TRANNYS?!!?? OH SHIT!!!back in 01-03 there was HELLA HOT HYNAS walking 
in tha streets!!!then i gess i aint going IF THERE AINT ANY HOTTIES!!!!


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil beeker_@Jan 30 2008, 08:54 PM~9827036
> *TRANNYS?!!?? OH SHIT!!!back in 01-03 there was HELLA HOT HYNAS walking
> in tha streets!!!then i gess i aint going IF THERE AINT ANY HOTTIES!!!!
> *


I was there back then and u damn rite. shit has gone downhill since then. u still got hynas but not as many. think some got scared off cuz even broke foos can afford digital cameras these days and the popularity of youtube. bitches don't wanna get caught up and end up all over the net. :dunno:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

GOODTIMES


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## 2ND2NONE (Dec 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTMFT :thumbsup:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

ive never been to an LRM show  BUT hopefully this will be my 1st :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## BOOM! (Aug 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by purecandy az_@Jan 31 2008, 07:42 AM~9829913
> *GOODTIMES
> *


OHH YEAHHH


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

THATS RIGHT WE WILL BE THERE


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by purecandy az_@Feb 4 2008, 11:05 AM~9861479
> *THATS RIGHT WE WILL BE THERE
> *




your from goodtimes


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Feb 4 2008, 05:54 PM~9864404
> *your from goodtimes
> *


i hope so :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Feb 4 2008, 08:35 PM~9865835
> *i hope so  :biggrin:
> *


:rofl:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Feb 7 2008, 09:44 AM~9885741
> * TTT
> *


thats right TTT


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Jan 8 2008, 08:52 PM~9644025
> *why is that dude dressed like a chick?
> *


x2 those two look like dudes. the one on the left has bigger calves than me :0


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTMFT


----------



## Duce'sWild (Mar 8, 2006)

We"ll be there for sure!!


----------



## Pete Dogg (Jan 21, 2007)

Is LIFESTYLE going to be there?


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

C'MON PLEASE NO RAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
PLEASE GOD PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Feb 4 2008, 01:25 AM~9859907
> *OHH YEAHHH
> *


*X2 ......GOODTIMES CC WILL BE IN THE HIZZIE FO SHO!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Feb 15 2008, 08:23 AM~9948826
> *X2 ......GOODTIMES CC WILL BE IN THE HIZZIE FO SHO!!!! :biggrin:
> *


x3 ................ *IT'S A WRAP*........


----------



## AM Express (Jan 22, 2008)

Auto Transport Quotes, Great service & Great Prices

Let me know if you need an auto transport. We transport all over the us. We also have car show specials for multiple cars.


We are an automotive transporting company dedicated to bringing you the quickest, safest, and most detail oriented service for the task of transporting your automobile. But why pick us? Here are some great reasons:

*Great Pricing. *All inclusive prices. *Bonded and insured. 
*Excellent Service. *Door to door service. *Single Truck Transport Service. 
*Quality Transport. *Nationwide truck network *Detailed Updates 

AM Express Auto Transport is a licensed and bonded company by the Department of Transportation

www.amexpressautotransport.com
toll free 1866-662-5337
local 954-874-6385
Ask for Albert


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Feb 15 2008, 09:23 AM~9948826
> *X2 ......GOODTIMES CC WILL BE IN THE HIZZIE FO SHO!!!! :biggrin:
> *











WE COMING


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)




----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

since i see lots of you showing their GOODTIMES LOVE HERES A PIC


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Dec 5 2007, 05:37 PM~9382650
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I'll be out there.. if all goes as planned.....!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Feb 16 2008, 01:59 PM~9958201
> *since i see lots of you showing their GOODTIMES LOVE HERES A PIC
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS HOMEBOY


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Feb 16 2008, 01:59 PM~9958201
> *since i see lots of you showing their GOODTIMES LOVE HERES A PIC
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

AZGOODTIMES AND ALL CHAPTERS


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Feb 17 2008, 04:12 AM~9961999
> *THANKS HOMEBOY
> *




sorry homie but this homeboy is really a lady :cheesy:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 16 2008, 10:21 PM~9960678
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY ALF ORANGE JUICE WANTS THE ELCO TRUCK NOT THE SHOP TRUCK I MEAN THE TOOL TRUCK YOU SAID WE GOT JOKES :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

uffin: TTT


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SHARK_INFESTED (Feb 20, 2008)

T T T


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Anyone know the final day for pre-reg. Also can someone post a copy of the pre-reg form.....having a problem downloading it. Thanks


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Feb 18 2008, 08:40 PM~9974625
> *sorry homie but this homeboy is really a lady :cheesy:
> *


my bad sorry about that young lady  but thanks for posting up that pic ...


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

ttt for hot and sunny weather with hoochies (real females from birth) dressed in next to nothing!!!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*SENDING OUT MY PRE-REG TODAY FO THIS ONE!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## AM Express (Jan 22, 2008)

Auto Transport Quotes, Great service & Great Prices

Let me know if you need an auto transport. We transport all over the us. We also have car show specials for multiple cars.


We are an automotive transporting company dedicated to bringing you the quickest, safest, and most detail oriented service for the task of transporting your automobile. But why pick us? Here are some great reasons:

*Great Pricing. *All inclusive prices. *Bonded and insured. 
*Excellent Service. *Door to door service. *Single Truck Transport Service. 
*Quality Transport. *Nationwide truck network *Detailed Updates 

AM Express Auto Transport is a licensed and bonded company by the Department of Transportation

www.amexpressautotransport.com
toll free 1866-662-5337
local 954-874-6385
Ask for Albert


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Feb 21 2008, 11:20 AM~9995968
> *SENDING OUT MY PRE-REG TODAY FO THIS ONE!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



How much is pre reg and when is the last day you can pre reg?


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

AZGOODTIMES


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## mobldj (Jan 13, 2006)

aint low but im going


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by purecandy az_@Feb 26 2008, 08:01 PM~10037991
> *AZGOODTIMES
> *


818 RIDERS GOOD TIMES


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mobldj_@Feb 27 2008, 10:53 PM~10047586
> *aint low but im going
> 
> 
> ...




this your ride


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## varriograndevista (Mar 2, 2008)

i hope that its a nice turn out


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

wasn't really trippin on phoenix. esp since I was sick as a dog. it was wut it was. next! san bernardino will be off the chain! now all we gotta do is hope the rain stays away :angel:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

do you guys know who is gonna be performing


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Mar 2 2008, 06:41 PM~10072716
> *wasn't really trippin on phoenix. esp since I was sick as a dog. it was wut it was. next! san bernardino will be off the chain! now all we gotta do is hope the rain stays away :angel:
> *



AND THE TRANSVESTITES!


----------



## goodtimeslasvegas (Jan 30, 2008)

good times sin city family is goin :thumbsup:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 5 2008, 09:48 PM~10100316
> *AND THE TRANSVESTITES!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*
UNTOUCHABLES C.C.
WILL BE THERE*


----------



## Duce'sWild (Mar 8, 2006)

Casuals CC will be there :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Mar 5 2008, 09:39 PM~10099637
> *do you guys know who is gonna be performing
> *


I AM


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 6 2008, 05:49 PM~10107510
> *I AM
> *


can I get ur autograph?


----------



## Duce'sWild (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Mar 6 2008, 06:08 PM~10107629
> *can I get ur autograph?
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

NEW STYLE WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Mar 6 2008, 07:08 PM~10107629
> *can I get ur autograph?
> *


ok tuff guy i will give you 1


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 6 2008, 06:36 PM~10107831
> *ok tuff guy  i will give  you 1
> *


yea yea yea just make sure you follow thru tuff guy!!! :0


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

how is the roll in work ? roll is on sat and you leave your ride there for the show or is it just to park your ride inside
how do you get a space inside
maybe thinking of going :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

you can also pm me back


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

ill be their


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

^^^^^ is that right...n what are you going to do


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

AZGOODTIMES


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

Ill be there


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

TTT


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Mar 7 2008, 08:43 PM~10117166
> *Ill be there
> *


AND ME :biggrin:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Mar 9 2008, 01:15 PM~10127197
> *AND ME  :biggrin:
> *




watch out...we got celebrities n the house :biggrin:


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

TTT


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

we will be there. :biggrin:


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

HOW MUCH IS IS TO ENTER SHOW? AND WHAT IS THE ADDRESS TO THIS PLACE ?


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Mar 9 2008, 02:15 PM~10127439
> *watch out...we got celebrities n the house :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: who me :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

show of the year hands down! can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

NOOO Me


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Mar 10 2008, 04:11 AM~10131968
> *show of the year hands down! can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!! :nicoderm:
> *


x2


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Uniques C.C. Yuma are in we just dropped of our pre reg So Truck of the Year 2007 is going along with a few other cars from Yuma


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Mar 10 2008, 04:01 PM~10135660
> *NOOO Me
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

AZ GOODTIMES!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

count down make over coming for this show one month 2 do it


----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)

IMPALAS CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE


----------



## MASSER818LOLOWS (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## MASSER818LOLOWS (Mar 14, 2008)

BIG BAD 818 LO LOWS CC .WILL BE THERE HOLDING IT DOWN.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MASSER818LOLOWS_@Mar 13 2008, 10:58 PM~10164629
> *BIG BAD 818 LO LOWS CC .WILL BE THERE HOLDING IT DOWN.
> *


SEE YOU GUYS THERE


----------



## MASSER818LOLOWS (Mar 14, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MASSER818LOLOWS (Mar 14, 2008)

HELL YA WE WILL SEE YOU THERE ..YOU TAKING SOMETHING


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MASSER818LOLOWS_@Mar 13 2008, 11:18 PM~10164798
> *HELL YA WE WILL SEE YOU THERE ..YOU TAKING SOMETHING
> *


TAKING MY 65 RAG HOMIE


----------



## MASSER818LOLOWS (Mar 14, 2008)

THATS COOL HOMIE WE WILL SEE YOU OUT THERE.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MASSER818LOLOWS_@Mar 13 2008, 11:24 PM~10164843
> *THATS COOL HOMIE  WE WILL SEE YOU OUT THERE.
> *











GOOD 2 SEE MORE 818 RIDERS OUT THERE


----------



## MASSER818LOLOWS (Mar 14, 2008)

THE MORE OF THE 818 VALLEY CHAPTERS OUT THERE THE BETTER.


----------



## MASSER818LOLOWS (Mar 14, 2008)

IS SHE COMMING WITH THE CAR.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MASSER818LOLOWS_@Mar 13 2008, 11:26 PM~10164855
> *THE MORE OF THE 818 VALLEY CHAPTERS OUT THERE THE BETTER.
> *


THATS RIGHT HOMIE SEE YOU GUYS OUT THERE LET NANO NO 2 CALL ME PORFA


----------



## MASSER818LOLOWS (Mar 14, 2008)

ALRIGHT HOMIE.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MASSER818LOLOWS_@Mar 13 2008, 11:26 PM~10164863
> *IS SHE COMMING WITH THE CAR.
> *


PLENTY WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## MASSER818LOLOWS (Mar 14, 2008)

LOL,,THATS GOOD TO HEAR MAN,I MAKE SURE TO PASS BY AND SEE WHAT MODEL YOU HAVE IN FRONT OF YOUR CAR...


----------



## MASSER818LOLOWS (Mar 14, 2008)

NIGHT ALL..LO LOWS FOR LIFE .818


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

LEAVE THE TORTAS AND FLAT BOOTY BITCHES AT HOME. MY COVERAGE OF SHOWS SUFFERS BECAUSE OF IT! :nicoderm:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Mar 13 2008, 11:59 PM~10165019
> *LEAVE THE TORTAS AND FLAT BOOTY BITCHES AT HOME. MY COVERAGE OF SHOWS SUFFERS BECAUSE OF IT! :nicoderm:
> *


AHAHAHAHAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*FO SHO!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 14 2008, 08:11 AM~10166273
> *FO SHO!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

x2


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Ruthless2oo6 (Apr 25, 2006)

ima make it to this show for sure!


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruthless2oo6_@Mar 16 2008, 01:03 PM~10180726
> *ima make it to this show for sure!
> *




+1 :cheesy:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

be careful on the streets in that area. cops will be out and they don't fuck around over there. u can forget cruising after the show also. :angry:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>
Look out for the BIG "T" because we will be representing strong in the City of San Bernardino with something like 28 entries. </span>*


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Mar 16 2008, 03:47 PM~10181277
> *be careful on the streets in that area. cops will be out and they don't fuck around over there. u can forget cruising after the show also. :angry:
> *


you aint lying! 
Shit, we did hold it down at that park for almost 2 hrs though!!

Cant wait!


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 17 2008, 03:51 PM~10190010
> *you aint lying!
> Shit, we did hold it down at that park for almost 2 hrs though!!
> 
> ...


good lookin out. which park? is that where everyone goes after the show?


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Mar 16 2008, 02:47 PM~10181277
> *be careful on the streets in that area. cops will be out and they don't fuck around over there. u can forget cruising after the show also. :angry:
> *



Thts good to know


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Mar 16 2008, 02:47 PM~10181277
> *be careful on the streets in that area. cops will be out and they don't fuck around over there. u can forget cruising after the show also. :angry:
> *



Thts good to know


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)




----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Mar 17 2008, 05:29 PM~10190377
> *good lookin out. which park? is that where everyone goes after the show?
> *


yup. I dont remember the name of it. it was kind of in the cuts, but its the one everyone out there kiccs it out!
Put in my pre reg today!!!


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Mar 18 2008, 10:35 PM~10202788
> *
> 
> 
> ...




is the impala on the top right being sponsored by RADS???


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

anyone interested in hoopin it up at my gym the friday before the show hit me up. I got skillz on the court! or u can just hit the weights and treadmills if u suck. 5 star state of the art private gym with spa and salon for the wifey. lots of fine bitches and u might even see a couple celebs.

carshow pre-party that nite at club tatou downtown la.

:nicoderm:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

THE STREET HOP WILL BE CRACK'N...NO DOUT..HOP TO SEE SUM CHEVY'S :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 59 KILLA (May 17, 2007)

the park is to small, we got a BIG ASS SPOT in MORENO VALLEY on perris and sunnymead at the RIO RANCHO MALL parking lot behind sizzlers restaurant, you go home when you want to, they dont trip as long as we all be cool no burn outs, me and my club go every saturday nite we go home about 12 or 2am. we will have some flyers at the show for all you hoppers. CONTACT INFORMATION 951-591-6986 OR 126*315255*22 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

sangre latina will have some cars out there


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

ttt 
3 more weeks people

just fyi if anyone will have an extra wristband ill kick u down $30. makes no sense to drive all the way up there the day before just to buy one. especially with these gas prices. has to be a sure thing tho, no flakey shit. dont wanna be stuck the day of the show without one :angry:

I know its a lil early to ask so ill repost this request the week before the show. thanks in advance. :nicoderm:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

Can't wait :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Mar 24 2008, 06:20 PM~10246382
> *Can't wait :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## premierintribal67 (Dec 22, 2007)




----------



## premierintribal67 (Dec 22, 2007)

PREMIER C.C WILL BE THERE!


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

I will be there as well,  Hope to see some of you there...


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## jajr (Mar 26, 2008)

Do you guys know if there is a good chance to enter my vehicle as a non-registered entry on Sunday morning.


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jajr_@Mar 27 2008, 04:52 PM~10270871
> *  Do you guys know if there is a good chance to enter my vehicle as a non-registered entry on Sunday morning.
> *


you have a better chance in winning the lotto


----------



## jajr (Mar 26, 2008)

So I am better of not attending. Is a 3 1/2 hour dirive.


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jajr_@Mar 27 2008, 05:06 PM~10270978
> *So I am better of not attending. Is a 3 1/2 hour dirive.
> *


stop cryin. I drive 6 hours for the phoenix lrm and 4 for the supershow in vegas and both are worth it. I say san bernardino is the best of all 3 with vegas a very close 2nd. :nicoderm:


----------



## jajr (Mar 26, 2008)

Is not that i am crying. The thing is that i just finished my ride and this would be my first show. I just wanted to know if I had a good chance to get in from somobodys experience. My ride is full custom luxury. Paint, all crome, motor, radical upholstry, trunk.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Mar 27 2008, 05:58 PM~10270912
> *you have a better chance in winning the lotto
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jajr_@Mar 28 2008, 11:28 AM~10276629
> *Is not that i am crying. The thing is that i just finished my ride and this would be my first show. I just wanted to know if I had a good chance to get in from somobodys experience. My ride is full custom luxury. Paint, all crome, motor, radical upholstry, trunk.
> *


pic then ill let you know


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 28 2008, 09:35 AM~10276678
> *pic then ill let you know
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## jajr (Mar 26, 2008)

I'll see if I can post some pics using this computer. If not you can see them on the San Diego CC show from last Sunday. It is a Dynasty, Brandy wine candy full 20x20 display. Is the only one with a display. It is on page 3 (topics)


----------



## jajr (Mar 26, 2008)

What do you think? :biggrin:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jajr_@Mar 28 2008, 03:37 PM~10279183
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Your right homie......Your better off staying at home....

























:biggrin: Bring that shit.... :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jajr_@Mar 28 2008, 05:37 PM~10279183
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh no


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:uh: NICE PLUSH, PAINT,& CHROME.................................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jajr (Mar 26, 2008)

* THANKS!!!! :cheesy:*


----------



## jajr (Mar 26, 2008)

So is there a good chance that I get a spot on the show?


----------



## mr buck (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr buck_@Mar 27 2008, 07:08 PM~10272462
> *Watch & listen to Mr. Buck do his thing live and direct every Wednesday night from 6pm til 9pm and every Saturday night from 9pm til Midnight. Stay tune as Mr. Buck interviews and showcases music from  Independent & unsign artists from all over. You can also get your music played, & get a interveiw live on air, or chat with Mr. buck online or by the request line. So log on to www.thespizzle.com & make this station your station!!!!!    P.S ALL CAR CLUBS THAT HIT ME UP ( RIGHT HERE ON THIS PAGE) I WILL SHOUT YOU OUT LIVE ON AIR!!!!!
> 
> Contact Mr. Buck @ myspace.com/mrbuckentertainment or
> ...


Log on to TheSpizzle.com tonight from 9pm til midnight (pacific standard time). Hit Mr. Buck up on the spizzle chat room if you want him to announce your event and/or car club. www.thespizzle.com


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

the show keeps getting closer by the second


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jajr_@Mar 29 2008, 01:22 PM~10284275
> *So is there a good chance that I get a spot on the show?
> *


 your askin the wrong people bro. Go to LRM/s website and find some phone numbers and start calling to find out.


----------



## mobldj (Jan 13, 2006)

aint no way,show is full,my bro sent in his stuff last week and got it back,show is full,no rollin in day off.thats what we got for info,call the mag and confirm.


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

it better not rain
better not rain
better not rain


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Mar 30 2008, 12:16 PM~10289871
> *it better not rain
> better not rain
> better not rain
> *



x2 last year sucked. if theres rain in the forecast im not going.


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 30 2008, 12:46 PM~10290063
> *x2 last year sucked. if theres rain in the forecast im not going.
> *


yea it fuckin sucked big time. ruined my weekend. it didn't clear up until an hour b4 the show ended. :angry:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Mar 30 2008, 12:16 PM~10289871
> *it better not rain
> better not rain
> better not rain
> *




man you shouldnt even be mentioning it.....yo might be JINXING it :ugh:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Mar 30 2008, 02:36 PM~10290781
> *man you shouldnt even be mentioning it.....yo might be JINXING it  :ugh:
> *


I got mind control over mother nature. when she's around, I be quiet. but when she's gone, I be talkin again.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## E6364 (Feb 20, 2007)

CLASSIFIED LOS ANGELES CHAPTER WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Mar 30 2008, 02:41 PM~10290822
> *I got mind control over mother nature. when she's around, I be quiet. but when she's gone, I be talkin again.
> *


 lol...oh boy lets keep this at the top


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

lots of lows and big booty hoes :thumbsup:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

hey I turned down a job offer today so I could make this show! they wanted me to work weekends :uh: :nono:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

gotta pray for *NO RAIN, NO TRANVESTITES* !!!!!!!!


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 31 2008, 08:49 PM~10303072
> *gotta pray for NO TRANVESTITES !!!!!!!!
> *


gotta talk to hi power bout that one. ms lady pinks never misses a show :burn: :thumbsdown:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Mar 31 2008, 09:26 PM~10303431
> *gotta talk to hi power bout that one. ms lady pinks never misses a show :burn: :thumbsdown:
> *



GIVE 'EM A CALL LET THEM KNOW ITS NOT SOMETHING WE WANNA SEE. ALSO ALL THERE LIL FOOT SOLDIERS WITH THEIR NAMES ON THE SHIRT. LET THEM KNOW WHEN WE SAY WE ARE NOT INTERESTED THAT DOESNT MEAN WALK THE WHOLE SHOW TO TRY AND GET US TO BUY THERE CD.


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Mar 31 2008, 09:26 PM~10303431
> *gotta talk to hi power bout that one. ms lady pinks never misses a show :burn: :thumbsdown:
> *



no way shes a tranny??? :0


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Apr 1 2008, 09:05 AM~10306209
> *no way shes a tranny??? :0
> *



HAVE YOU NOT SEEN SHIM IN PERSON?


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 1 2008, 09:07 AM~10306236
> *HAVE YOU NOT SEEN SHIM IN PERSON?
> *


shim...  

no i havent...is it like obvious or what


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Apr 1 2008, 09:13 AM~10306298
> *shim...
> 
> no i havent...is it like obvious or what
> *



SHE+HIM=SHIM :biggrin: 


I THINK IT IS


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz+Dec 26 2007, 10:48 PM~9539159-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

well one tranny don't ruin no show. still should be plenty of eyecandy to offset the freaks. I'm hoping there aint a bunch of rappers walking around trying to slang their cd's to everyone. it was terrible in phoenix. lrm should ban that type of solicitation. if you have something to sell rent a booth! :uh:
I always tell em I got nothin but a credit card on me. but its still annoying. I'm tryin to chase after hoes with my camera and I got these guys all in my face. :uh:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Apr 1 2008, 02:34 PM~10308950
> *well one tranny don't ruin no show. still should be plenty of eyecandy to offset the freaks. I'm hoping there aint a bunch of rappers walking around trying to slang their cd's to everyone. it was terrible in phoenix. lrm should ban that type of solicitation. if you have something to sell rent a booth! :uh:
> I always tell em I got nothin but a credit card on me. but its still annoying. I'm tryin to chase after hoes with my camera and I got these guys all in my face. :uh:
> *


THEY DO HAVE BOOTHS BUT THEN THEY GOT LIKE 20 FOOT SOLDIERS FOLLOWING YOU AROUND ALL DAY TRYING TO SLANG THERE NEW SINGLE. LAST YEAR THEY WERE GONNA THROW DOWN WITH ANOTHER CREW WERE MAJESTICS WERE AT WE WERE RIGHT NEXT TO THAT SHIT. THEY HAD ONE DUDE FILMING AND ANOTHER GUY YELLING AND CUSSING AT THE CAMERA MAKING THREATS.


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

we don't need no bs like that. that's how fontana got kicked off the tour. :uh:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

you know I'm going :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

Got my indoor confirmation!! :biggrin:


----------



## LattaDee (Mar 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Nov 29 2007, 10:47 PM~9337600
> *I know it's early, just trying to find out if it's going to be worth making the drive
> *


Check out The Mr Buck Entertainment Show Wednesdays from 6pm til 9pm on TheSpizzle.com. Hit Mr. Buck up at [email protected] or log in to The Spizzle chat room during the show if you want him to announce your event or shout out your car club. www.thespizzle.com


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

GET THAT SHIT OUTTA HERE

TTT!


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

Fuck i just realized that we only need 11 more days :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Apr 2 2008, 01:00 PM~10317469
> *Fuck i just realized that we only need 11 more days :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


the anticipation is just killing u aint it :uh:







j/k :cheesy:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

for those like me who drive down the day of the show who take the 60 east to 215 north, don't do it. that area is a nightmare with construction. when I went to phoenix the 215 offramp was closed. I must have broke 10 moving violations cutting in front of traffic at all the detours.

anyway take the 15 north instead of the 215 and take that bitch to the 10 east and back to the 215 north. :nicoderm:


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Apr 3 2008, 05:15 AM~10320988
> *for those like me who drive down the day of the show who take the 60 east to 215 north, don't do it. that area is a nightmare with construction. when I went to phoenix the 215 offramp was closed. I must have broke 10 moving violations cutting in front of traffic at all the detours.
> 
> anyway take the 15 north instead of the 215 and take that bitch to the 10 east and back to the 215 north. :nicoderm:
> *


Good looking out


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

next weekend guys! 10 days to go!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

www.weather.com , says April 12th and 13th , Sunny !!!!!! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

yup. lets hope the forecast holds up. anything can happen in 10 days. hno:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Apr 3 2008, 12:04 PM~10325969
> *yup. lets hope the forecast holds up. anything can happen in 10 days. hno:
> *




for real...it was suppose to rain yesterday n today and NOTHING happened here....so hopefullly mother nature doesnt do one of those crazy things n waits until its 4-13-08


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

I booked a hotel near the orange show cuz I know ill be drunk as fuck by the end of the day :nicoderm:

can't drive home drunk :nono:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Apr 3 2008, 06:24 PM~10328802
> *I booked a hotel near the orange show cuz I know ill be drunk as fuck by the end of the day :nicoderm:
> 
> can't drive home drunk :nono:
> *


You have to be the biggest car show fan ever :uh:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Apr 3 2008, 06:35 PM~10328865
> *You have to be the biggest car show fan ever :uh:
> *


where's my trophy then? :dunno:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

:biggrin: TTMFT


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

any one staying close by the orange show the night before?? maybe off of waterman & hospitality??


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

1 MO WEEK :thumbsup: WHAT UP LUIS,YOU ROLLIN DOWN WITH RICHIE AND CREW?


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

eight 8 eight more days


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

ohhhhhhhh boooooooooyyyyyy


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 5 2008, 08:29 AM~10341319
> *1 MO WEEK :thumbsup: WHAT UP LUIS,YOU ROLLIN DOWN WITH RICHIE AND CREW?
> *


SIMON VIC.. HAY NOS VEMOS CARNAL.
















YOU TAKING THE 66's??


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

WATCHALO,THAT PLAKA LOOKS FIRME IN RICHIES RYDE,AND BOUT THE 6'S,YEA ,THEY'RE READY.....








:nicoderm:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I got my 2nd confirmetion letter in the mail today , one for my bike and one for my truck :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

your updated forecast for the show is sunny and 77°

perfect!

:nicoderm:


----------



## Duce'sWild (Mar 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Apr 3 2008, 07:26 PM~10329420
> *any one staying close by the orange show the night before??  maybe off of waterman & hospitality??
> *


you going luis? where are you staying? im gonna head out there too, first time since the late 90's that ive been to a so. cal. show...


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

few more days


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

WILL BE THERE!!! NO DOUBT! :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

woo wee gonna be a hot weekend. forecast for sunday is now 81°! ladies will be dressed in hardly anything! :nicoderm:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Apr 5 2008, 11:11 PM~10345532
> *you going luis? where are you staying? im gonna head out there too, first time since the late 90's that ive been to a so. cal. show...
> *


whats up wayne we're taking off saturday night.. theres lots of hotels in san bernardino right off the 10 fwy on waterman (north exit) and hospitality. theres also acouple off the 215 north off university,,


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

don't forget the official pre-party goes down this friday nite.

club tatou
333 s. boyleston ave.
downtown, LA

more details comin this week! :nicoderm:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Apr 5 2008, 01:05 PM~10342569
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's bad ass fuckin ride :thumbsup:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Apr 5 2008, 11:05 PM~10345508
> * ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW
> *


& the before party at the hotel


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

Loaded up ready for the show!!


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

anyone interested in tables for the pre-party on fri shoot me a pm. ill give u my homie's contact info. he'll get u a good deal. :nicoderm:

tables sell out quick and its a 1st come, 1st serve basis so u need to reserve by tue (wed at very latest but no guarantees). make sure u get ones on the 1st floor. the ones upstairs suck.


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

Six more days.


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

T T T


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Apr 6 2008, 11:53 PM~10352288
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CANT WAIT!!!!


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

its up to 83° now for sunday :nicoderm:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Apr 7 2008, 01:49 PM~10356624
> *its up to 83° now for sunday :nicoderm:
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: should b a great show since is all sold out :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

ding


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Mar 24 2008, 04:16 PM~10244374
> *just fyi if anyone will have an extra wristband ill kick u down $30. makes no sense to drive all the way up there the day before just to buy one. especially with these gas prices. has to be a sure thing tho, no flakey shit. dont wanna be stuck the day of the show without one :angry:
> *


BUMPING JUST IN CASE SOMEONE CAN HELP ME OUT AND WANTS TO MAKE SOME CA$H IN THE PROCESS. HIT ME UP!!!


----------



## The Real D-Eazy (Feb 8, 2008)

www.myspace.com/therealdeazy


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

we'll be heading out thursday night......


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

okay , I'm ready now , got both my confirmation letters , for my bike and my truck :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

WE READY TO GO :biggrin:


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

LatinStyle CC 209 will be there!!!


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

its now up to 86° for sunday. holy shit!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Apr 8 2008, 11:29 AM~10364384
> *
> 
> 
> ...





can't wait 2 c it in person


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Apr 8 2008, 03:08 PM~10366005
> *its now up to 86° for sunday. holy shit!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

IT ALL GOES DOWN IN DOWNTOWN LA THIS FRIDAY. LRM SAN BERNARDINO PRE PARTY.

CLUB TATOU
333 S. BOYLESTON AVE.

HIP HOP, RAGGAETON, & ROCK EN ESPANOL ON THE MAIN FLOOR WITH GOGO DANCERS. SALSA UPSTAIRS.

FREE BEFORE 10
STRICT DRESS CODE SO GUYS BE DRESSED TO IMPRESS!

TABLES ARE ALMOST SOLD OUT BUT SOME STILL AVAILABLE SO HIT ME UP IF INTERESTED.

:nicoderm:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Apr 8 2008, 10:34 AM~10364017
> *WE READY TO GO  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## 619sick duece (Mar 13, 2007)

:biggrin: MAJESTICS SAN DIEGO WILL B-THERE DEEP


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Apr 8 2008, 10:34 AM~10364017
> *WE READY TO GO  :biggrin:
> *


*THATS RIGHT............*


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Apr 8 2008, 07:12 PM~10367835
> *x2
> *


x3 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

ill be outthere for the first time....hope to meet alot of you SoCal homie outthere


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 8 2008, 09:15 PM~10369568
> *ill be outthere for the first time....hope to meet alot of you SoCal homie outthere
> *


 i'll be out there taking pics too...but i dont have an SLR cam yet LOL..


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 8 2008, 10:15 PM~10369568
> *ill be outthere for the first time....hope to meet alot of you SoCal homie outthere
> *



GOOD SHOW LOTS OF NICE RIDES. JUST BE CAREFUL ON WHAT HYNAS YOU TAKE PICS OF. THOSE GUYS SHOULDNT BE WEARING SKIRTS :0


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>Look for the "BIG T" flying high in Berdo this Sunday representing with 20 plus rides.</span>*


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 8 2008, 10:33 PM~10369716
> *JUST BE CAREFUL ON WHAT HYNAS YOU TAKE PICS OF. THOSE GUYS SHOULDNT BE WEARING SKIRTS :0
> *


:rofl:

there was a couple at the supershow too :burn:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 8 2008, 09:33 PM~10369716
> *GOOD SHOW LOTS OF NICE RIDES. JUST BE CAREFUL ON WHAT HYNAS YOU TAKE PICS OF. THOSE GUYS SHOULDNT BE WEARING SKIRTS :0
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Apr 8 2008, 09:31 PM~10369705
> * i'll be out there taking pics too...but i dont have an SLR cam yet LOL..
> *


make sure to say whats up.....ill be the only one with a brown Twotonz shirt on


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 8 2008, 11:03 PM~10369953
> *make sure to say whats up.....ill be the only one with a brown Twotonz shirt on
> *


not if I jack it from you. be careful in those bathrooms homie. crazy things go on. :cheesy:


----------



## BOOM! (Aug 6, 2007)

good thing I live 5 mins away see you homies there!! :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Apr 8 2008, 10:07 PM~10369968
> *be careful in those bathrooms homie. crazy things go on between me and the guys wearing skirts. :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

I'm just sayin cuz the year before last 2 guys brought a bitch into the bathroom stall with a video camera :nicoderm:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco+Apr 8 2008, 10:42 PM~10370120-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Apr 8 2008, 10:14 PM~10369565
> *x3 :biggrin:
> *


x4


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Apr 8 2008, 06:07 PM~10367314
> *IT ALL GOES DOWN IN DOWNTOWN LA THIS FRIDAY. LRM SAN BERNARDINO PRE PARTY.
> 
> CLUB TATOU
> ...


:nicoderm:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

ITS GETTING CLOSER AND MY CAR STILL APART :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Apr 9 2008, 03:59 AM~10370513
> *ITS GETTING CLOSER AND MY CAR STILL APART  :biggrin:
> *


  MINE 2 HOMIE, 2 MORE DAYS :biggrin:


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

IF ANYONE THAT HAS A PRE-REGISTER CAR AND ARE A 100% SURE THAT THEY ARE NOT GONNA MAKE IT , GIMME A CALL (209) 345-5012, MAYBE WE CAN WORK SOMETHING OUT $$$


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Apr 9 2008, 10:37 AM~10372486
> *IF ANYONE THAT HAS A PRE-REGISTER CAR AND ARE A 100% SURE THAT THEY ARE NOT GONNA MAKE IT , GIMME A CALL (209) 345-5012, MAYBE WE CAN WORK SOMETHING OUT $$$
> *


we got one in our club pre reg, but we called and they wont let u bring another car in its place. already asked, pretty much if it aint that car they wont let it come in as pre register, so we going anyways and hoping to get in.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Apr 9 2008, 11:38 AM~10373021
> *we got one in our club pre reg, but we called and they wont let u bring another car in its place. already asked, pretty much if it aint that car they wont let it come in as pre register, so we going anyways and hoping to get in.
> *


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

DAMN THE SHOW IS COMPLETELY SOLD OUT AND THE ONLY WAY TO MAYBE JUST MAYBE GET IN IS IF YOU WAIT AT THE GATE EARLY SUNDAY MORNING, BUT ITS NOT A FOR SURE THING


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Apr 9 2008, 11:38 AM~10373021
> *we got one in our club pre reg, but we called and they wont let u bring another car in its place. already asked, pretty much if it aint that car they wont let it come in as pre register, so we going anyways and hoping to get in.
> *



my homie did that just last week. replaced his sons 2 bikes for one of our homies bomb, had no problems switching it.


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

YEA BUT I HEARD LOWRIDER SHOWS ARE PRETTY STRICT ABOUT SHIT LIKE THAT, THEY ARE YOU FOR ALL KINDS OF SHIT WHEN YOU PRE REGISTER, PICS,USAGE OF ELEC.YOUR DISPLAY, ETC.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Apr 9 2008, 12:24 PM~10373461
> *YEA BUT I HEARD LOWRIDER SHOWS ARE PRETTY STRICT ABOUT SHIT LIKE THAT, THEY ARE YOU FOR ALL KINDS OF SHIT WHEN YOU PRE REGISTER, PICS,USAGE OF ELEC.YOUR DISPLAY, ETC.
> *




guess its just who you know, cause the homie had no problem switching his pre-regs.


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

ON A LOWRIDER SHOW?


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

IF ITS AN LG OR STREETLOW I CAN GET AROUND IT WITH NO HESITATION, BUT I CAN NEVER GET AROUND A LOWRIDER ONE


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Apr 9 2008, 12:44 PM~10373614
> *ON A LOWRIDER SHOW?
> *



yes, he switched pre-regs from 2 bikes to a bomb. for the lrm san berdo show.


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

well guess he's lucky cause i just called and they wouldnt let me work something out like that, but fuck it imma still go and hopefully get my car in on sunday morning


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Apr 8 2008, 06:07 PM~10367314
> *IT ALL GOES DOWN IN DOWNTOWN LA THIS FRIDAY. LRM SAN BERNARDINO PRE PARTY.
> 
> CLUB TATOU
> ...


the big party is almost here! :nicoderm:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

SHES ALMOST READY :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 9 2008, 12:22 PM~10373433
> *my homie did that just last week. replaced his sons 2 bikes for one of our homies bomb, had no problems switching it.
> *


it must of been your lucky day, because they told me they dont do that no more. if u cant make it u can come get 1 wristband day of show. asked to switch cars and they said nope, sorry we dont do that anymore. straight bullshit. oh well. i think we gonna try to go sunday morning early and hopefully get in. along way to travel to just try. but fuckit dont got nothing else to do on a sunday.


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

I HAD HEARD SOMETHING ABOUT A BIG PARTY IN SAN BERNERDINO THE NIGHT B-4 THE SHOW  DOES ANYONE HAVE ANY INFO ON IT??????? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Apr 9 2008, 04:30 PM~10375389
> *it must of been your lucky day, because they told me they dont do that no more. if u cant make it u can come get 1 wristband day of show. asked to switch cars and they said nope, sorry we dont do that anymore. straight bullshit. oh well. i think we gonna try to go sunday morning early and hopefully get in. along way to travel to just try. but fuckit dont got nothing else to do on a sunday.
> *



LIKE I SAID ITS JUST WHO YOU KNOW, HOPE YOU MAKE IT IN THOUGH, WOULD SUCK TO DRIVE ALL THAT WAY JUST FOR THEM TO TELL YOU ITS FULL.


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Apr 9 2008, 05:20 PM~10375916
> *I HAD HEARD SOMETHING ABOUT A BIG PARTY IN SAN BERNERDINO THE NIGHT B-4 THE SHOW    DOES ANYONE HAVE ANY INFO ON IT??????? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


I heard theres some hotel parties jumpin off. just rumors that's all I know. if ur at the setup on sat just ask around. if sure someone has the 411 on those things. I'm stayin home on sat. I got an early getup and a long day ahead of me on sunday. and with all that heat, hell naw. ima need all the sleep I can get the nite b4. :nicoderm:


----------



## VANE$$A (Nov 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 9 2008, 05:39 PM~10376096
> *:biggrin:
> *


 HEY TORO :biggrin: HOWS IT GOING? WILL YOU BE COMMING DOWN FOR THE SHOW?


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VANE$$A_@Apr 9 2008, 07:20 PM~10376518
> *HEY TORO  :biggrin: HOWS IT GOING? WILL YOU BE COMMING DOWN FOR THE SHOW?
> *


hell yeah I'm there....I'll be there friday through monday.....you going???? damn..that's the last time I saw you...in San Berdoo last year...


----------



## ~7D2~ (Apr 4, 2008)

SEE ALL YOU FOOLS ON SUNDAY WHO EVER MAKES IT


----------



## VANE$$A (Nov 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 9 2008, 06:28 PM~10376589
> *hell yeah I'm there....I'll be there friday through monday.....you going???? damn..that's the last time I saw you...in San Berdoo last year...
> *


 yup of course i live on the same street E street  and i have fri. sat. and Sunday off :0 :biggrin: how about that? what are you doing for Friday nite and Saturday nite?


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VANE$$A_@Apr 9 2008, 07:37 PM~10376689
> *yup of course i live on the same street  E street  and i have fri. sat. and Sunday off  :0  :biggrin: how about that? what are you doing for Friday nite and Saturday nite?
> *


whatever is popping.....I'll be there....just let me know...pm me the details


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Apr 9 2008, 07:54 PM~10376895
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VANE$$A (Nov 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 9 2008, 06:48 PM~10376836
> *whatever is popping.....I'll be there....just let me know...pm me the details
> *


Well will see whats up  for sure i wanna hang out this weekend havent been out for a long time :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Apr 9 2008, 07:54 PM~10376895
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I think Toro is gonna have a hangover while doing a shoot on monday...hehehehe


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Apr 8 2008, 06:07 PM~10367314
> *IT ALL GOES DOWN IN DOWNTOWN LA THIS FRIDAY. LRM SAN BERNARDINO PRE PARTY.
> 
> CLUB TATOU
> ...


BOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:nicoderm:


----------



## VANE$$A (Nov 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 9 2008, 07:23 PM~10377196
> *I think Toro is gonna have a hangover while doing a shoot on monday...hehehehe
> *


 :0 awwwwwwww snaps


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VANE$$A_@Apr 9 2008, 09:02 PM~10377558
> *:0  awwwwwwww snaps
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

HAD TO BUMP BACK TO THE FIRST PAGE THANX TO G2G AL'S POST WHORING :guns:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 9 2008, 07:23 PM~10377196
> *I think Toro is gonna have a hangover while doing a shoot on monday...hehehehe
> *


DONT WORRY I WILL HAVE SOMETHING FOR THE HANG OVER :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 9 2008, 04:25 PM~10375353
> *SHES ALMOST READY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

I knew it was gonna be a hot show but gawd dayum! forecast is now up to 89°! :nicoderm: :burn:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Apr 10 2008, 03:09 AM~10379582
> *DONT WORRY I WILL HAVE SOMETHING FOR THE HANG OVER  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

90° :burn:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

it's a beautiful day out today , nice and sunny :biggrin: but .... might be windy this weekend hno: hno:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Apr 8 2008, 06:07 PM~10367314
> *IT ALL GOES DOWN IN DOWNTOWN LA THIS FRIDAY. LRM SAN BERNARDINO PRE PARTY.
> 
> CLUB TATOU
> ...


THE BIG PARTY IS TOMORROW!

MY TABLE IS GONNA BE ON THE OTHER SIDE OF THE CLUB FROM WHERE U ENTER. THE ONE RITE NEXT TO THE STAIRS. PROLLY HAVE ON MY ALL WHITE SEAN JOHN DRESS SHIRT. STOP BY AND SAY WUSSUP!

:nicoderm:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 9 2008, 07:23 PM~10377196
> *I think Toro is gonna have a hangover while doing a shoot on monday...hehehehe
> *



q nuevas cabron :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOOM!_@Apr 8 2008, 11:31 PM~10370074
> *good thing I live 5 mins away see you homies there!! :wave:  :thumbsup:
> *



:wave: : * BAJITO CC WILL BE THERE :biggrin: *


----------



## BOOM! (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@Apr 10 2008, 01:09 PM~10382675
> *:wave:  :  BAJITO  CC WILL BE THERE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




Is that 63 ready :cheesy: :guns:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Got my tickets online. Three more days till showtime! :biggrin:


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOOM!_@Apr 10 2008, 04:35 PM~10384578
> *Is that 63 ready :cheesy:  :guns:
> *


 :ugh: hno: hno: hno: :wave:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Apr 8 2008, 06:07 PM~10367314
> *IT ALL GOES DOWN IN DOWNTOWN LA THIS FRIDAY. LRM SAN BERNARDINO PRE PARTY.
> 
> CLUB TATOU
> ...


ttt


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Apr 10 2008, 12:20 PM~10381699
> *THE BIG PARTY IS TOMORROW!
> 
> MY TABLE IS GONNA BE ON THE OTHER SIDE OF THE CLUB FROM WHERE U ENTER. THE ONE RITE NEXT TO THE STAIRS. PROLLY HAVE ON MY ALL WHITE SEAN JOHN DRESS SHIRT. STOP BY AND SAY WUSSUP!
> ...


you better have a few shots ready when the Impalas Magazine crew show up... :0


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Mar 16 2008, 02:47 PM~10181277
> *be careful on the streets in that area. cops will be out and they don't fuck around over there. u can forget cruising after the show also. :angry:
> *


fyi x2


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

theres no more room :0 only for those who are entering cars or also the spectators?


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Apr 10 2008, 06:52 PM~10385846
> *theres no more room :0 only for those who are entering cars or also the spectators?
> *


yes there will be no tickets sold at the show on sunday and all online tickets are sold out. unless u got a wristband u can't get in without an e-ticket.




















:rofl:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

what a disappointment...


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Apr 10 2008, 07:13 PM~10386001
> *what a disappointment...
> *


I'm just kiddin. only spaces for show cars are sold out. u think money hungry lrm would turn away spectators at $30 a head? :nono:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Apr 10 2008, 08:00 PM~10386515
> *I'm just kiddin. only spaces for show cars are sold out. u think money hungry lrm would turn away spectators at $30 a head? :nono:
> *


U probably made her cry. hahahaha


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fatt49_@Dec 11 2007, 08:29 PM~9431077
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

HERE'S THE OFFICIAL ADDRESS OF THE PRE-PARTY FRI 4/11, JUST IN CASE U NEED TO MAPQUEST:

tatou
333 s. boylston st.
los angeles, ca 90017


sorry I messed up with the previously posted address. hope this don't throw anyone off. hope to see some of u there! :wave:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

anybody from NorCal leaving saturday night?


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 10 2008, 11:25 PM~10388213
> *anybody from NorCal leaving saturday night?
> *



SANGRE75, BIG KARLOZ FROM SANGRE LATINA. NOT SURE EXACTLY WHAT TIME


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

anybody going to have any extra arm bands for donation? :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 10 2008, 11:49 PM~10388384
> *anybody going to have any extra arm bands for donation? :biggrin:
> *


I'm willing to pay for the wristband for anyone who can buy one for me at the setup on sat and sell it to me on sunday. nobody hit me up. now I gotta make 2 trips to san bernardino :tears:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

STILL WORKING ON CAR 2 GET IT THERE :biggrin: NO WINDOWS NO INTERIOR YET ...


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Apr 11 2008, 03:04 AM~10388845
> *STILL WORKING ON CAR 2 GET IT THERE  :biggrin: NO WINDOWS NO INTERIOR YET ...
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD CHUCH


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

two of my son's have to work sunday :angry: , so that means I will have two extra wristband's


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Apr 11 2008, 04:04 AM~10388845
> *STILL WORKING ON CAR 2 GET IT THERE  :biggrin: NO WINDOWS NO INTERIOR YET ...
> 
> 
> ...




good luck  I just notice da date n this sun is going 2 b 1 year :angel:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 11 2008, 09:38 AM~10390329
> *two of my son's have to work sunday  :angry: , so that means I will have two extra wristband's
> *


whats up bro i sent you some pms'' i need those wrist bands if youre willing to part with them, where in so cal do you stay at?  get back at me,, so i know if you can hook it up or just biuy the tix online


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Apr 11 2008, 09:58 AM~10390476
> *whats up bro i sent you some pms'' i need those wrist bands if youre willing to part with them, where in so cal do you stay at?   get back at me,, so i know if you can hook it up or just biuy the tix online
> *


PM sent


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

93°! :burn: gonna have to walk around the show with a towel like I do in miami.

looks like ill be packin plenty of water with my beers too :nicoderm:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

ask me if I'm ready for San Bernardino :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 11 2008, 10:04 AM~10390523
> *PM sent
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 11 2008, 11:48 AM~10391322
> *ask me if I'm ready for San Bernardino  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



r u ready 4 san bernardino? :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 11 2008, 10:38 AM~10390329
> *two of my son's have to work sunday  :angry: , so that means I will have two extra wristband's
> *


 :0


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Apr 8 2008, 06:07 PM~10367314
> *IT ALL GOES DOWN IN DOWNTOWN LA THIS FRIDAY. LRM SAN BERNARDINO PRE PARTY.
> 
> CLUB TATOU
> ...


one last bump before the big lrm san bernardino pre party tonite. lots of fine hoochies guaranteed. hope u can make it! :nicoderm:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Apr 8 2008, 06:07 PM~10367314
> *IT ALL GOES DOWN IN DOWNTOWN LA THIS FRIDAY. LRM SAN BERNARDINO PRE PARTY.
> 
> CLUB TATOU
> ...


one last bump before the big lrm san bernardino pre party tonite. lots of fine hoochies guaranteed! hope u can make it. :nicoderm:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

almost all packed up.......leaving Nor Cal in about an hour...see everyone in San Berdoo.... :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

c you at the show


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

be safe out there everybody. don't get dehydrated on sunday :rofl:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>Donors are needed from the Hispanic/Latino and African American communities because there are not enough Marrow Donors so please stop by the National Marrow Donor Drive Booth and maybe you can be the one person to help save a life. All thats required is that you fill out some paperwork and swab the inside of your cheeks on both sides top and bottom of your mouth and then it will be sealed and sent off to be tested to see if you may be a match. Were trying to save my Godsons "Boo's" life by finding him a match because he is in need of a Marrow Transplant so please stop by and be tested. Thanks Joe, Mike and all the staff at LRM for making this National Marrow Donor Drive in San Bernardino possiable. 

Again Thanks from all of my Family and TECHNIQUES members World Wide.</span>*


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco+Apr 10 2008, 08:00 PM~10386515-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


n i didnt cry it was just something n my eye


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm not going...But I hope everybody shows the pics...


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Apr 11 2008, 04:52 PM~10393837
> *I'm not going...But I hope everybody shows the pics...
> *


oh boy u can count on that!!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Apr 11 2008, 05:10 PM~10393968
> *oh boy u can count on that!!!! :nicoderm:
> *



watch your going to forget all about the cars arent you


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Apr 11 2008, 05:52 PM~10393837
> *I'm not going...But I hope everybody shows the pics...
> *


if i can get a wristband. :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

we putting the final touches on a few of our cars!


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Apr 11 2008, 05:12 PM~10393982
> *watch your going to forget all about the cars arent you
> *


chale I'm getting there early this year. ill have plenty of time to shoot rides and eyecandy :nicoderm:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Apr 11 2008, 05:17 PM~10394024
> *chale I'm getting there early this year. ill have plenty of time to shoot rides and eyecandy :nicoderm:
> *


 Yea i thought you wouldnt forget about them :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 10 2008, 11:25 PM~10388213
> *anybody from NorCal leaving saturday night?
> *


leaving sat. morning. :biggrin:

looking for wristbands also....


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

its now up to 95° for sunday hno: :burn:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

where are the hops gonna be at on sat nigth b4 the show on sunday?


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Apr 11 2008, 06:51 PM~10394651
> *its now up to 95° for sunday hno:  :burn:
> *




fuck are you serious thats a fuckn bust but i guess its better than it raining


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco+Apr 11 2008, 05:51 PM~10394651-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


all that sunshine is gonna make for some great pics tho :thumbsup:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Apr 11 2008, 08:03 PM~10395163
> *all that sunshine is gonna make for some great pics tho :thumbsup:
> *


AND THE LADIES DRESSED IN NEXT TO NOTHING :nicoderm:


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

YES FINALLY my first show this year.. :biggrin: I cant wait.. I wont be able to drive my impala there its just too long of a drive for the car.. considering i only drove it 250 miles in the last 3 years... :uh: but i will roll with some homies and take some pics..  

I CANT WAIT!!! this year i got to get there early...

See ya there... :biggrin: 



:thumbsup: :wave: :werd:


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

WILL BE THERE....



4671 BROOKS ST. UNIT B
MONTCLAIR CA. 91763
(909)621-5553


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

one more day till showtime, time to charge up the camera, I hope there are outlets where I can charge up the camera because I plan to take a bunch of pics.


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

TOMORROW !!!!!!! :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

see everyone there.. we will be leavin around 2pm this afternoon,,


----------



## ChicanoCruiser (Feb 14, 2003)

not attending the show but anyone know after show hops/cruises? ... heading down after work


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

WILL BE THERE


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridincalivato_@Apr 12 2008, 08:20 AM~10397822
> *
> WILL BE THERE....
> 4671 BROOKS ST. UNIT B
> ...


WHAT YOU BRINGING OUT FAMILY YOUR TRUCK :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

I just live down the street from there and saw a bunch of bad ass rides waiting to check in.  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Apr 12 2008, 11:57 AM~10398915
> *I just live down the street from there and saw a bunch of bad ass rides waiting to check in.    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SEE YOU SON FAMILY :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

bout to leave for the setup and purchase my wristband. :nicoderm:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

JUST GOT BACK,MOTHERFUCKEN HOT,ALOT OF CLEAN RYDES,MET UP WITH RICHIES 59,MR BEAN,AT LEAST THIS TIME ROLL IN WAS QUICKER,JUST GOT A LITTLE BREEZY GETTING INTO THE AFTERNOON,BUT ITS ALL GOOD


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

yea they had the roll in on the other side this time, which made a lot more sense. last years roll in looked like gridlock. 

dunno bout u guys but I gotta get up in 12 hours. gonna be a long hot day :nicoderm:

whoever didn't hit the pre party last nite, u missed a good one. :cheesy:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

just got back from setting up , my face got sun burned :burn:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:burn:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Apr 12 2008, 07:34 PM~10401170
> *:burn:
> *



qvo loco remember no trannies :biggrin:


----------



## julio (May 28, 2006)

post pitcures


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 12 2008, 07:35 PM~10401175
> *qvo loco remember no trannies :biggrin:
> *


yes sir! I will be on anti tranny patrol tomorrow! :thumbsup:

lets hope this is a peaceful show. all u knuckleheads stay home and go ruin someone else's event. we don't need no drama. :nono: :thumbsdown:


----------



## mobldj (Jan 13, 2006)

fck low rider,got there at 10am,6 hours later still hadnt rolled in,my entry said roll in from 10 to 12 for inside,the rent a security fools makin 8 bucks an hour trying to feel some power going thru eveyones shiat like the popo,told them to f off and rolled that big lifted biatch out of there,never going back to low rider .unorganized bunch of bullshait.fools


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Apr 12 2008, 08:28 PM~10401431
> *yes sir! I will be on anti tranny patrol tomorrow! :thumbsup:
> 
> lets hope this is a peaceful show. all u knuckleheads stay home and go ruin someone else's event. we don't need no drama. :nono: :thumbsdown:
> *


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

yea security was pretty overboard at the setup. the dude searchin me tripped cuz I had a little piece of tissue paper in my pocket. he was all I told u to completely empty ur pockets. I said wutever and hurry up and get this over with cuz I got shit to do. :uh:


----------



## mobldj (Jan 13, 2006)

i told low rider i wanted my 2 entry fees back if i wasnt in by 4,those assholes said you are in line then you are in.well if you call in 20 feet off of mill street in thats blsht,gonna call the office monday and if no response callin judge judy,its not the 40 bucks is the lies and the way they treat people who without us they would be slingin happy meals somewhere. :angry:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

headed out the door as I type. san berdoo or bust. gonna be a great show. start lookin for my pics monday night :nicoderm:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mobldj_@Apr 13 2008, 12:44 AM~10403249
> *fck low rider,got there at 10am,6 hours later still hadnt rolled in,my entry said roll in from 10 to 12 for inside,the rent a security fools makin 8 bucks an hour trying to feel some power going thru eveyones shiat like the popo,told them to f off and rolled that big lifted biatch out of there,never going back to low rider .unorganized bunch of bullshait.fools
> *


YES SIR FUCK LOWRIDER THESE MORTHERFUCKER WOULDN'T LET ME IN THEY SAID NO MORE CARS AFTER 4:30 i got there at 4:19 and they still wouldn't let me in a waste of my fucking time and tow they wanted me to take the car back at midnite they think I be shitting money it was 85 each way x's 4 fuck that... :angry: never again fucking with a lowrider show so I cancelled out on the booth,and hop just a lesson to be learned FUCK LOWRIDER ....... :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mobldj_@Apr 13 2008, 09:11 AM~10404293
> *i told low rider i wanted my 2 entry fees back if i wasnt in by 4,those assholes said you are in line then you are in.well if you call in 20 feet off of mill street in thats blsht,gonna call the office monday and if no response callin judge judy,its not the 40 bucks is the lies and the way they treat people who without us they would be slingin happy meals somewhere.  :angry:
> *


YOU MIGHT AS WELL CHALK IT UP CAUSE I AREADY FEEL THE RUN AROUND WITH MY ISSUE :angry: LIKE I SAID FUCK LOWRIDER


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

well I got to the setup around 3:45 yesterday and they were still lettin people in :dunno:

I'm bout to head into the show now that I'm tanked off my ass with beer. but I feel u, if there was a show that had as good a turnout as lrm I'd roll there instead. but shit this is as big as we got rite now so I'm stuck.


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Apr 13 2008, 12:54 PM~10405436
> *YES SIR FUCK LOWRIDER THESE MORTHERFUCKER WOULDN'T LET ME IN THEY SAID NO MORE CARS AFTER 4:30 i got there at 4:19 and they still wouldn't let me in a waste of my fucking time and tow they wanted me to take the car back at midnite they think I be shitting money it was 85 each way x's 4 fuck that... :angry: never again fucking with a lowrider show so I cancelled out on the booth,and hop just a lesson to be learned FUCK LOWRIDER ....... :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


Thats why i dont do shows....You guys work your asses off to get ready and have to go through BS
Ill stick to picnics and cruise nites


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mobldj+Apr 13 2008, 12:44 AM~10403249-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rvt64 (Jan 3, 2008)

Hear you bro !! we were there all fuckin day yesterday & didn't move for 6 fucking hours & heard all the bullshit in the world from those fuckers!!! As we watched cars that came in after us roll in and get set up, finally just said fuck it & rolled both my cars outta there!! FUCK EM !!! NEVER WILL DO ANOTHER ONE OF THEIR SHOWS !!!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

hno:


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

I thought it was a cool show.. I hate to hear about all of the problems and issues of people at the show trying to show their cars off..  I really think there should be another way or maybe a bigger venue.. :uh: 

I dont know why there were like 30 something majestic cars wow... if they got all of those in how come there were still issues?? Was there just not enough room?? 

Well anyways the highlight of the day for me was to finally get a change to meet the owner of Da Omen 1966 Impala from Santana CC. wow I was proud to see Orange County homies out there doin it big.. Maybe someday I can fly a Santana Plaque on my 64 as well.. They were really nice group of guys and gals.. 

Going to shows like that one really make me want to go all out with my ride.. and they motivate me even more.. I love this lifestyle and love doin it.. :biggrin: 

I really hope there are more shows, more crusies, and more bar b ques. cause I love lowriding!!!!!!!!  :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: 

I cant wait till the next show... i think it is the Imperials in Hawaiian Gardens show.. See ya there peeps!!!


Donny Biggs :biggrin:


----------



## GMCTROCA (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Apr 13 2008, 03:48 PM~10406317
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THIS FOOL LAUGHS BECAUSE HE KNOWS LRM KISSES BIG KNOWN CAR CLUBS ASS LIKE THE IMPERIALS,SO THEY GET TREATED SPECIAL,WHERE SOME UNKNOWN CAR CLUBS GET TREATED LIKE CRAP :angry: *YA DUMB ASS CF*


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GMCTROCA_@Apr 13 2008, 06:36 PM~10407582
> *THIS FOOL LAUGHS BECAUSE HE KNOWS LRM KISSES BIG KNOWN CAR CLUBS ASS  LIKE THE IMPERIALS,SO THEY GET TREATED SPECIAL,WHERE SOME UNKNOWN CAR CLUBS GET TREATED LIKE CRAP :angry: YA DUMB ASS CF
> *


 :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

decent show. not enuf eye candy for a berdoo show but can't complain. fuckin cops all over the place. its 8pm and I'm just now leavin the parkin lot. bout to hit this hotel down the street and sober up before I head back to la. next stop streetlow or san diego june 1st. :nicoderm: 

oops make that bistol cinco de mayo :cheesy:


----------



## East LA Rider (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GMCTROCA_@Apr 13 2008, 06:36 PM~10407582
> *THIS FOOL LAUGHS BECAUSE HE KNOWS LRM KISSES BIG KNOWN CAR CLUBS ASS  LIKE THE IMPERIALS,SO THEY GET TREATED SPECIAL,WHERE SOME UNKNOWN CAR CLUBS GET TREATED LIKE CRAP :angry: YA DUMB ASS CF
> *


He's no fool, fool! Just smart! Have you seen us there lately. It's the problems he laughs at, we have been complaining long before you got off your tricycle.


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Apr 13 2008, 03:42 PM~10406292
> *Thats why i dont do shows....You guys work your asses off to get ready and have to go through BS
> Ill stick to picnics and  cruise nites
> *


 :thumbsup: DATS WHY I DOO MY OWN SHOWS BRO!! PURO "TOGETHER CC"!!!!!! MUCH LOVE HOMIE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:dunno: U NO IM SITTIN HERE BUSTING UP AT ALL THESE CLUBS SAYING [email protected] "LOW RIDER MAG" BUT ALL U VATOS KEEP GOING GOING & GOING BACK!! U GUYZ MUST LOVE GETTING TREATED DAT WAY!! OOH WELL GOOD LUCK 2 ALL DA CLUBS GOING!!! MUCH LOVE....EL ADAM "PURO TOGETHER CC"


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

good show, sunburned for the next 2 weeks :angry: but the show did lack some heavy hitters like ,SOUTHSIDE, IMPERIALS,ETC ,at least to what i saw . but LOS ANGELES CC had a nice line up and majestics too. but all alot of nice cars overall


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

got some pics coming up


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Apr 13 2008, 09:08 PM~10408896
> *:dunno: U NO IM SITTIN HERE BUSTING UP AT ALL THESE CLUBS SAYING [email protected] "LOW RIDER MAG" BUT ALL U VATOS KEEP GOING GOING & GOING BACK!! U GUYZ MUST LOVE GETTING TREATED DAT WAY!! OOH WELL GOOD LUCK 2 ALL DA CLUBS GOING!!! MUCH LOVE....EL ADAM "PURO TOGETHER CC"
> *


So very true!!!


----------



## pepe86 (Apr 14, 2008)

Well one thing thats for sure is that next time i'll take my primered up ride thats still in the works and slap my rims on it and take it to show cuz there where a lot of cars that looked just like some of the cars in the parking lot, all disorginized big disappointment


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

ONLY REASON I LIKED THE SHOW WAS CUZ THE HOMIE HOOKED IT UP ON THE ENTRANCE...I GOT TO SPEND SOMETIME WITH FAMILY MEET HOMIE'S AND MAKE NEW FRIENDS...

REALLY DIDN'T PAY TOO MUCH ATTENTION TO THE CARS..... 

GIRLS ARE WACK OUT THERE....TITS BUT NO ASS...OR BIG ASS AND TITS AND WEIGHT 300 POUNDS.... :angry: 



ALL IN ALL I ONLY GO FOR THE HOMIE'S AND TO KICK IT....


IF I WOULD OF KNOWN OLD MEMORIES WAS OUT IN LAKEWOOD TODAY I DEFINITELY WOULD OF SUPPORTED THEM INSTEAD


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: SEE WHAT I MEAN BRATHAS!!!!!! LOL!!!!


----------



## Stock Low-Low (Nov 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pepe86_@Apr 13 2008, 11:01 PM~10409327
> *Well one thing thats for sure is that next time i'll take my primered up ride thats still in the works and slap my rims on it and take it to show cuz there where a lot of cars that looked just like some of the cars in the parking lot, all disorginized big disappointment
> *


same here i was disapointed a lot of thouse cars were nowhere near show quality and the girls were not all that either :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Apr 13 2008, 09:28 PM~10409516
> *:biggrin: SEE WHAT I MEAN BRATHAS!!!!!! LOL!!!!</span>
> *





<span style=\'color:blue\'>SIMON HOMIE 
:yessad:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stock Low-Low_@Apr 13 2008, 10:28 PM~10409523
> *same here i was disapointed a lot of thouse cars were nowhere near show quality and the girls were not all that either :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *



thats because the girls were vatos in skirts.


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESE JAVIER_@Apr 13 2008, 11:57 PM~10409716
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:0


----------



## layin_in_so_cal (Jan 12, 2007)

my shit got impounded on my way there


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Apr 14 2008, 01:26 AM~10410226
> *my shit got impounded on my way there
> *



After the show i went to OC to get my 64 and the brakes were totally out!!!! :0 :uh: :banghead: no preasure left in them.. so I couldn't cruise it on bristol in the impala...

But I still crusied it wit a homies car.. :biggrin:  

it just gives me a reason to get power discs all around now :biggrin: 

Donny Biggs :thumbsup:


----------



## GMCTROCA (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by East LA Rider_@Apr 13 2008, 08:44 PM~10408686
> *He is a  fool,  Have you seen him lately. It's the problems he laughs at, we have been complaining long before you got off your tricycle.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i still have my tricycle .so why do you guys keep sopporting lrm.maybe if you guys boycott the stupid shows they would change there ways . :angry:


----------



## GMCTROCA (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESE JAVIER_@Apr 13 2008, 10:53 PM~10409688
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that secound chick looks like she's pregnet
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

any hop pics


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Donny Biggs_@Apr 13 2008, 05:26 PM~10407525
> *I thought it was a cool show.. I hate to hear about all of the problems and issues of people at the show trying to show their cars off..    I really think there should be another way or maybe a bigger venue..  :uh:
> 
> I dont know why there were like 30 something majestic cars wow... if they got all of those in how come there were still issues?? Was there just not enough room??
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:0


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

MY PERSONAL OPINION SYLISTICS CC HAD A GOOD ASS TIME
WILL BE DERE NEXT YEAR


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GMCTROCA_@Apr 13 2008, 06:36 PM~10407582
> *THIS FOOL LAUGHS BECAUSE HE KNOWS LRM KISSES BIG KNOWN CAR CLUBS ASS  LIKE THE IMPERIALS,SO THEY GET TREATED SPECIAL,WHERE SOME UNKNOWN CAR CLUBS GET TREATED LIKE CRAP :angry: YA DUMB ASS CF
> *


IMPERIALS WASN'T EVEN THERE :uh:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Apr 14 2008, 07:18 AM~10411200
> *IMPERIALS WASN'T EVEN THERE :uh:
> *


NOT TOO MANY BUT THEY WERE THERE  


UHAD THE PLEASURE OF MEETING LAUGHING BOY


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GMCTROCA_@Apr 14 2008, 07:32 AM~10410952
> *that secound chick looks like she's pregnet
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i was thinkin the same thing


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Apr 14 2008, 08:31 AM~10411287
> *NOT TOO MANY BUT THEY WERE THERE
> UHAD THE PLEASURE OF MEETING LAUGHING BOY
> *


JESSE WAS THERE BY HIM SELF THEY DIDNT SHOW ANY CARS


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

I GOTTA SAY I LIKED THE SHOW. THERE WERE A LOT OF QUALITY CARS OUT THERE. AND 2 BE HONEST I DIDNT THINK MY DAD WOULD PLACE BUT HE GOT 2ND PLACE IN THE MILD 60S. I THOUGHT IT WAS A GOOD SHOW AND ITS ALL ABOUT JUST HAVING A GOOD TIME AND MEETING NEW GUYS IN THE SHOW CIRCUIT. I GOTTA SAY THERE WAS SOME BAD ASS RIDES OUT THERE.....PREMIER C.C :biggrin:


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

THAT PIC IS FROM ANOTHER SHOW.....ONLY THING I DO GOTTA COMPLAIN IS ABOUT THE SECURITY....THEY DID SUCK!


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 13 2008, 09:09 PM~10408908
> *good show, sunburned for the next 2 weeks :angry:  but the show did lack some heavy hitters like ,SOUTHSIDE, IMPERIALS,ETC ,at least to what i saw . but LOS ANGELES CC had a nice line up and majestics too. but all alot of nice cars overall
> *


 :0 ........
:tears: i thought it was the million policeman march..they pulled a gang of fools over.... :uh:


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

hop pics?


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Apr 14 2008, 09:58 AM~10411407
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Apr 14 2008, 08:59 AM~10411412
> *THAT PIC IS FROM ANOTHER SHOW.....ONLY THING I DO GOTTA COMPLAIN IS ABOUT THE SECURITY....THEY DID SUCK!
> *


i seen a security guard about to fight with someone and then i see a big fight bust out by where they where selling snowcones


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Apr 14 2008, 10:47 AM~10412319
> *i seen a security guard about to fight with someone and then i see a big fight bust out by where they where selling snowcones
> *


it was probably that dick head top flight security that told us to leave... guy was being a real asshole


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Apr 14 2008, 10:53 AM~10412375
> *it was probably that dick head top flight security  that told us to leave... guy was being a real asshole
> *


hey didnt u stay at the nite's inn.. ???


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Apr 14 2008, 11:02 AM~10412469
> *hey didnt u stay at the nite's inn.. ???
> *


yeah we were there  was thta you guys in the parking lot sat nite?? man we got fucked at pancho villas too,,, fuckin 100 tab for 6 beers and 2 plates of food :angry:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Apr 14 2008, 11:05 AM~10412489
> *yeah we were there   was thta you guys in the parking lot sat nite?? man we got fucked at pancho villas too,,, fuckin 100 tab for 6 beers and 2 plates of food :angry:
> *


yeah homie that was us.. shit our bill was almost $600.00 but it was all good.. 
Should have said whats up.. I didnt even realize it until right now hahahahaha


----------



## ROBERT71MC (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Apr 14 2008, 11:07 AM~10412519
> *yeah homie that was us.. shit our bill was almost $600.00 but it was all good..
> Should have said whats up.. I didnt even realize it until right now hahahahaha
> *


i saw some of your cars on the 91 fway on sat. i think they were part of a quincianera


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Apr 5 2008, 02:05 PM~10342569
> *
> 
> 
> ...



RICHIES 59 WAGON 2ND PLACE MILD 50'S  
SANGRE LATINA .C.C.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Apr 14 2008, 11:19 AM~10412630
> *RICHIES 59 WAGON 2ND PLACE MILD 50'S
> SANGRE LATINA .C.C.
> *


HEY CONGRATS RICHIE!!!! MY DAD PLACE 2ND IN MILD 60S.....OH YEA ITS RUBENS SON! LOL


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERT71MC_@Apr 14 2008, 11:19 AM~10412625
> *i saw some of your cars on the 91 fway on sat. i think they were part of a quincianera
> *


YEA THAT WAS US O.C CHAPTER I'LL POST PICS LATER..... :biggrin:


----------



## East LA Rider (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GMCTROCA_@Apr 14 2008, 07:28 AM~10410943
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: i still ride my tricycle and I am a dick-head .so why do you guys keep sopporting lrm.maybe if you guys boycott the stupid shows they would change there ways . :angry:
> *



Man, where have you been! Check up on lowriding history for 2002. Then make your comments. :twak:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 11 2008, 09:55 AM~10390460
> *good luck    I just notice da date n this sun is going 2 b 1 year  :angel:
> *


IT WAS 2 YEARS OF MY SON'S DEATH SUNDAY IT WAS A LONG 2 WEEKS PUTTING THIS CAR 2 GETHER BUT WAS GOOD 2 COME OUT WITH A 1ST PLACE IN HIS MEMORY THANKS FOR THE TOUGHT  R.I.P. BABY JESSE :angel:


----------



## LivinLegendzCCVP (Dec 17, 2007)

you guys think all that is bad we here in new mexico which if you dont know is the LOW RIDER CAPITOL OF THE WORLD have been waiting for that damn magazine to have a show in alburquerque. So they finaly say they are going to have one just to cancel it on us who do they think they are


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Apr 14 2008, 12:08 PM~10413017
> *IT WAS 2 YEARS OF MY SON'S DEATH SUNDAY IT WAS A LONG 2 WEEKS PUTTING THIS CAR 2 GETHER BUT WAS GOOD 2 COME OUT WITH A 1ST PLACE IN HIS MEMORY THANKS FOR THE TOUGHT  R.I.P. BABY JESSE  :angel:
> *


 :angel:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Apr 14 2008, 12:11 PM~10413042
> *:angel:
> *


THANKS BROTHA


----------



## GMCTROCA (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by East LA Rider_@Apr 14 2008, 12:03 PM~10412971
> *hey big daddy, where have you been! Check up on lowriding history for 2002. Then make your comments.
> *


lowriding history the one that lrm publish,did they write how big name car clubs are not happy with there shows.no they didnt,.so maybe if you guys arent happy eather why bother showing up to there shows.


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Apr 14 2008, 01:08 PM~10413017
> *IT WAS 2 YEARS OF MY SON'S DEATH SUNDAY IT WAS A LONG 2 WEEKS PUTTING THIS CAR 2 GETHER BUT WAS GOOD 2 COME OUT WITH A 1ST PLACE IN HIS MEMORY THANKS FOR THE TOUGHT  R.I.P. BABY JESSE  :angel:
> *


congrats on your first place, Im sure your litle boy was right there with you :angel:


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LivinLegendzCCVP_@Apr 14 2008, 12:09 PM~10413022
> *you guys think all that is bad we here in new mexico which if you dont know is the LOW RIDER CAPITOL OF THE WORLD have been waiting for that damn magazine to have a show in alburquerque. So they finaly say they are going to have one just to cancel it on us who do they think they are
> *


Low rider capitol of the world in New Mexico? WTF???


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Apr 14 2008, 12:13 PM~10413053
> *THANKS BROTHA
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

http://i29.tinypic.com/1zmfa5z.jpg[/img]]


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Apr 14 2008, 12:20 PM~10413100
> *congrats on your first place, Im sure your litle boy was right there with you :angel:
> *


gracias homie


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

http://i26.tinypic.com/4hqsyw.jpg[/img]]


----------



## GMCTROCA (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LivinLegendzCCVP_@Apr 14 2008, 12:09 PM~10413022
> *you guys think all that is bad we here in new mexico which if you dont know is the LOW RIDER CAPITOL OF THE WORLD have been waiting for that damn magazine to have a show in alburquerque. So they finaly say they are going to have one just to cancel it on us who do they think they are
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:if you were the capital of lowriding dont you think they would be there . :uh: :uh:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

I was expecting more females as good as the weather was. oh well. that won't be an issue when the dub show hits LA in august :nicoderm:


----------



## amigoslasvegas c.c (Apr 14, 2008)

TO THE LOWRIDER COMMMUNITY URGENT MESSAGE !!! WATCH THIS VIDEO

http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=8EFFFFFC2FDD41E1


----------



## amigoslasvegas c.c (Apr 14, 2008)

TO THE LOWRIDER COMMMUNITY URGENT MESSAGE !!! WATCH THIS VIDEO

http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=8EFFFFFC2FDD41E1


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

wow IDK about all of that but I do think they should at least hear the people that couldn't get in, and had a ton of issues... :uh: shit i would love to get anything from a show, a plaque a trophy u dig.. remember anything can be fixed, security, registration, organization and even trophy's and awards..  think of all of the years that lowrider has been in this game, and think of all of the battles the faced every year with coming to LA to just give all of the car lovers a show, battling Police, gangs, and boycotts from the past. I know you cant please everyone, and everyone cant make the show... but i think it is still good to support the movement..  the more shows, the more exposure the better the prices and lower cost to us the builders.. so I wish there were 4 major shows a year just in LA.. imagine all of the vendor prices and how some things would be more accessible to the common builder... :biggrin: 

or maybe not.. who knows but I still have some respect for what they do.. :thumbsup: :werd:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Apr 14 2008, 12:54 PM~10413321
> *I was expecting more females as good as the weather was. oh well. that won't be an issue when the dub show hits LA in august :nicoderm:
> *


so you did take anyfotos??


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Apr 14 2008, 02:05 PM~10413814
> *so you did  take anyfotos??
> *


yes sir. I will post in off topic sometime tonite.

drastic bean has a bunch too. he said he's gonna post his at the end of the week :nicoderm:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by amigoslasvegas c.c_@Apr 14 2008, 01:18 PM~10413507
> *TO THE LOWRIDER COMMMUNITY  URGENT MESSAGE !!! WATCH THIS VIDEO
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=8EFFFFFC2FDD41E1
> *


so angry :0


----------



## biggluv65 (Apr 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by amigoslasvegas c.c_@Apr 14 2008, 02:18 PM~10413507
> *TO THE LOWRIDER COMMMUNITY  URGENT MESSAGE !!! WATCH THIS VIDEO
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=8EFFFFFC2FDD41E1
> *


you guy's placed but did'nt get a trophy?


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

damn, i had all my shit ready sat night. then my 6 month daughter was getting sick, so we had to stay and make sure she is okay. otherwise i could have gotten alot of tit and ass shots, and squeeze in some car pics.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Apr 14 2008, 12:08 PM~10413017
> *IT WAS 2 YEARS OF MY SON'S DEATH SUNDAY IT WAS A LONG 2 WEEKS PUTTING THIS CAR 2 GETHER BUT WAS GOOD 2 COME OUT WITH A 1ST PLACE IN HIS MEMORY THANKS FOR THE TOUGHT  R.I.P. BABY JESSE  :angel:
> *


 :angel: 

congrats bro, your car was looking real good!


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Apr 14 2008, 06:08 PM~10415945
> *:angel:
> 
> congrats bro, your car was looking real good!
> *


WHERE WERE YOU AT WAYNE?? DIDNT SEE YOU BROTHA


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

:angry: Dammm.......Thats fucked up if you guys did place and didnt get something!!!! :angry:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Apr 14 2008, 07:41 AM~10411343
> *JESSE WAS THERE BY HIM SELF THEY DIDNT SHOW ANY CARS
> *


I KNOW BUT HE WAS THERE QUE NO :cheesy:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JBug68_@Apr 14 2008, 01:22 PM~10413113
> *Low rider capitol of the world in New Mexico? WTF???
> *


X2! :scrutinize: :loco: :nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LivinLegendzCCVP_@Apr 14 2008, 01:09 PM~10413022
> *you guys think all that is bad we here in new mexico which if you dont know is the LOW RIDER CAPITOL OF THE WORLD have been waiting for that damn magazine to have a show in alburquerque. So they finaly say they are going to have one just to cancel it on us who do they think they are
> *


NOT IN THIS LIFE TIME BRO. OR THE FOLLOWING! :roflmao: :around: :scrutinize: :werd: :loco:  :nosad: :nicoderm: :twak: uffin:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I will be posting a few pic's over the weekend , I work two jobs  so it's hard for me to post on the weekdays , so over the weekend I will post all my pic's


----------



## Duce'sWild (Mar 8, 2006)

Casuals Car Club


----------



## Duce'sWild (Mar 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: YOU GUYZ LOOK REALLY GOOD OUT THUR "CASUALS" KEEP UP DA GOOD WORK & SHOW YUR CARS MORE OFTEN!!! LIKE "BIRDS" SHOW UP IN DIEGO!! YOU GUYZ WE"LL LOVE DAT SHOW!! THINK BOUT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Duce'sWild (Mar 8, 2006)

We'll be there!


----------



## desjrdsychris (Feb 12, 2008)

nice pictures duce 
:roflmao:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERT71MC_@Apr 14 2008, 10:19 AM~10412625
> *i saw some of your cars on the 91 fway on sat. i think they were part of a quincianera
> *


 :biggrin: yeah it was the Orange County chapter doing a quince :biggrin:


----------



## enano#1 (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2008)

DID YOU GUYS HEAR OF A GUY THAT GOT SHOT IN MORENO VALLEY AFTER THE SHOW WHERE THEY HAD AN AFTER HOUR HOPPING CONTEST :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## DenaLove (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Duce'sWild_@Apr 14 2008, 07:27 PM~10417408
> *We'll be there!
> *


I thought I told you to take some pics of some Big Bodies! :tears:


----------



## pepe86 (Apr 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Duce'sWild_@Apr 14 2008, 07:52 PM~10417020
> *Casuals Car Club
> 
> 
> ...


 nice 2 see that city of roses was getting represented good


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Check this out !!!*

*The 2008 LRM Rule Book states the following if there are less than three in a class; awards will be given only to first & second place winners. 

At the San Bernardino Show, there were over 750 competitors at the show with only two original convertible 60’s. That happens to be a 1961 Impala & 1962 Impala (The 62 is mine). During the award announcement, LRM just skipped the 60’s convertibles completely. I approached stage; the LRM judges informed me they placed both convertiables with Street Class. Which I reply, “How can I compete with spokes, paint and juice?” Then they said, “We placed you with the Hardtop Originals”. I then replied, “How can you compare a Hard Top with a Convertible?” 

LRM judges informed me to stay until the end of the show for their decision. The judges told me they did not have the authority to decide what class to place the impala and brushed me off. 

Regardless of the fact the registration and entry fee was sent in on time, I drove over 300 miles to attend the ONLY California show, ready to compete with my competitors in my class. Just to be insulted and treated rudely, --- Why even have the class of originals? I believe I was not addressed appropriately as LRM competitor.
Please take note a folks…LRM WILL take your money and play it off. 

Nsane for wasting my money and time!*


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Apr 14 2008, 11:06 PM~10418981
> *Check this out !!!
> 
> The 2008 LRM Rule Book states the following if there are less than three in a class; awards will be given only to first & second place winners.
> ...


I SEEN THIS RIDE AND IT WAS CLEAN AS HELL, THATS BULLSHIT I THINK ALOT OF PEEPS SHOULD NOT GO TO NEXT YEARS...YOUR NOT THE ONLY ONE WHO COMPLAINED THERE WERE ALOT OF PEEPS COMPLAINING...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Duce'sWild_@Apr 14 2008, 07:52 PM~10417020
> *Casuals Car Club
> 
> 
> ...


nice elco :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Apr 14 2008, 06:08 PM~10415945
> *:angel:
> 
> congrats bro, your car was looking real good!
> *


thanks brotha the 65 getting better lil by lil


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Apr 14 2008, 02:05 PM~10413814
> *so you did  take anyfotos??
> *


YUP HERES ALL THE GIRLS!!!!!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=404294


----------



## amigoslasvegas c.c (Apr 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by biggluv65_@Apr 14 2008, 04:12 PM~10414898
> *you guy's placed but did'nt get a trophy?
> *


yup and and no trophy and trust me we werent the only one's most people how got 2nd or 3rd place didnt recieve anything !!!


----------



## amigoslasvegas c.c (Apr 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Apr 14 2008, 11:06 PM~10418981
> *Check this out !!!
> 
> The 2008 LRM Rule Book states the following if there are less than three in a class; awards will be given only to first & second place winners.
> ...


THIS IS WHY AND FOR MANY OTHER REASONS AMIGOS LAS VEGAS C.C. WILL NEVER ATTEND ANOTHER LRM FUNCTION !!!


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Apr 14 2008, 10:29 PM~10419084
> *I SEEN THIS RIDE AND IT WAS CLEAN AS HELL, THATS BULLSHIT I THINK ALOT OF PEEPS SHOULD NOT GO TO NEXT YEARS...YOUR NOT THE ONLY ONE WHO COMPLAINED THERE WERE ALOT OF PEEPS COMPLAINING...
> *


*You should have seen it, they acted that it was my fault that only two converts came!! *
:angry:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by amigoslasvegas c.c_@Apr 15 2008, 06:04 AM~10419928
> *THIS IS WHY AND FOR MANY OTHER REASONS AMIGOS LAS VEGAS C.C. WILL NEVER ATTEND ANOTHER LRM FUNCTION !!!
> *


I believe it's the sweepstakes / money issue, they did not want to give it up for just two people  
Why post it in LRM rule book if your not going to honor it !
:angry:


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by amigoslasvegas c.c_@Apr 14 2008, 01:17 PM~10413490
> *TO THE LOWRIDER COMMMUNITY  URGENT MESSAGE !!! WATCH THIS VIDEO
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=8EFFFFFC2FDD41E1
> *


 :biggrin: looool FUCK LOWRIDER!!!!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Apr 14 2008, 11:06 PM~10418981
> *Check this out !!!
> 
> The 2008 LRM Rule Book states the following if there are less than three in a class; awards will be given only to first & second place winners.
> ...





q culeros :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JAYS77CAPRICE_@Apr 15 2008, 06:29 AM~10420056
> *:biggrin:  looool FUCK LOWRIDER!!!!!!
> *


*Dam Homie !!!
How can LRM run out of awards ??? :scrutinize: 
That's like it's your party and you don't know how many people you invited.
It's not [email protected]#KEN rocket science . :angry: *


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Apr 15 2008, 08:28 AM~10420421
> *Dam Homie !!!
> How can LRM run out of awards ??? :scrutinize:
> That's like it's your party and you don't know how many people you invited.
> ...


  :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Apr 15 2008, 08:28 AM~10420421
> *Dam Homie !!!
> How can LRM run out of awards ??? :scrutinize:
> That's like it's your party and you don't know how many people you invited.
> ...


 :thumbsdown: :guns: 

:machinegun: :machinegun: LRM


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Apr 15 2008, 08:28 AM~10420421
> *Dam Homie !!!
> How can LRM run out of awards ??? :scrutinize:
> That's like it's your party and you don't know how many people you invited.
> ...


*Yea thats pretty Fucked up :angry: Does this stupid shit happen @ the Vegas LRM show? :angry:*


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

MAN..........The more I read about the dishonesty of these Shows and LRM, The more I try to understand why people still participate knowing all this :dunno: ...I stoped participating in 95 and i will never go to one again because of all this, lets face they are not the only magazine co doing shows anymore, that why I support other magazines and local "SHOWS". Anyways, congrats to all the the winners and those who didnt get anything that deserved it because of this BS :angry:


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wildponey_@Apr 15 2008, 08:47 AM~10420555
> *MAN..........The more I read about the dishonesty of these Shows and LRM, The more I try to understand why people still participate knowing all this :dunno: ...I stoped participating in 95 and i will never go to one again because of all this, lets face they are not the only magazine co doing shows anymore, that why I support other magazines and local "SHOWS".  Anyways, congrats to all the the winners and those who didnt get anything that deserved it because of this BS :angry:
> *


Dam since 95 how long has this shit been going on!!!!!


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JAYS77CAPRICE_@Apr 15 2008, 07:54 AM~10420605
> *Dam since 95 how long has this shit been going on!!!!!
> *


* Iwas at the 95 SuperShow when Las Vegas would not start ( Still Won ) and Loco 64 started and gas hop out came in at 2nd place. It seems it's not what you have but who you know. RIGHT JOE RAY!!! :angry: :angry: *


----------



## amigoslasvegas c.c (Apr 14, 2008)

EVEN THOUGH AMIGOS AND MANY OTHERS WERE NOT HAPPY WITH LRM. WE CANT TAKE AWAY FROM THE FACT THAT IT WAS A GREAT TURN OUT AND CLEAN ASS LOWRIDERS. AMIGOS LAS VEGAS WILL ALWAYS SUPPORT THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY IN REGARDS TO EVENTS AND SHOWS AS LONG AS IT'S NOT LRM SPONSERED. CONGRADULATIONS TO ALL WINNERS. 
















JASMINE WON FIRST PLACE FOR HERE SPECIALTY TRICYCLE YEAH JASMINE


----------



## amigoslasvegas c.c (Apr 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JAYS77CAPRICE_@Apr 15 2008, 08:40 AM~10420500
> *Yea thats pretty Fucked up :angry:  Does this stupid shit happen @ the Vegas LRM show? :angry:
> *


*
WELL WE WONT BE FINDING OUT BECAUSE WE ARE BOYCOTTING THE SUPERSHOW AND ANY OTHER LRM SPONSERED EVENT !!!*


----------



## biggluv65 (Apr 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by amigoslasvegas c.c_@Apr 15 2008, 10:21 AM~10420776
> *WELL WE WONT BE FINDING OUT BECAUSE WE ARE BOYCOTTING THE SUPERSHOW AND ANY OTHER LRM SPONSERED EVENT !!!
> *


i cant blame you guy's, and i dont think you'll be the only one's boycotting


----------



## amigoslasvegas c.c (Apr 14, 2008)

HERE ARE SOME PICS FROM THE SHOW CLEAN ASS LOWRIDERS :thumbsup:


----------



## amigoslasvegas c.c (Apr 14, 2008)

MORE CLEAN ASS RIDES :thumbsup: 









































CONGRADULATIONS GOODTIMES


----------



## amigoslasvegas c.c (Apr 14, 2008)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> EVEN THOUGH AMIGOS AND MANY OTHERS WERE NOT HAPPY WITH LRM. WE CANT TAKE AWAY FROM THE FACT THAT IT WAS A GREAT TURN OUT AND CLEAN ASS LOWRIDERS. AMIGOS LAS VEGAS WILL ALWAYS SUPPORT THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY IN REGARDS TO EVENTS AND SHOWS AS LONG AS IT'S NOT LRM SPONSERED. CONGRADULATIONS TO ALL WINNERS.
> 
> x2


----------



## amigoslasvegas c.c (Apr 14, 2008)




----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

Dont get me wrong, all the cars that participate every year are some of the badest rides around, like your club. But sometimes (as everyones knows) "politics" are an issue sometimes, if you know what I mean  . We all feel the same way, its like you said we make the show, we make it happen not them  ............Peace


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JAYS77CAPRICE_@Apr 15 2008, 07:29 AM~10420056
> *:biggrin:  looool FUCK LOWRIDER!!!!!!
> *


x1000 :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wildponey_@Apr 15 2008, 11:23 AM~10421653
> *Dont get me wrong, all the cars that participate every year are some of the badest rides around, like your club.  But sometimes (as everyones knows) "politics" are an issue sometimes, if you know what I mean  .  We all feel the same way, its like you said we make the show, we make it happen not them  ............Peace
> *


so very true :thumbsdown: to the bullsh oops i mean politics same thing!!!


----------



## Certified Ryda (Feb 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Apr 14 2008, 11:45 PM~10418824
> *DID YOU GUYS HEAR OF A GUY THAT GOT SHOT IN MORENO VALLEY AFTER THE SHOW WHERE THEY HAD AN AFTER HOUR HOPPING CONTEST :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Hell naw no body got shot ,those lil moreno valley gang bangers shot in the air with a 25 at other moreno valley gang bangers ,, a few that can fuck it up for a lot we had a good time till these lil fucks shut the spot down for real lowriders, but we had got to the bottom of that shit only real riders are welcome no burnouts, no bullshit ,,no lil attitudes ,,we keep it ridin this shit is crackin every saturday and we lowriders are not going to let a few fuck it up for all of us ,we still got the spot and we still ridin ,,,,, 

good looking out on all clubs who came,, i seen it all out there ,,, 
Dena 4 Life ,,,Individuals, Mafia4life , Love Ones ,Ultimate riders,Kool Aid ,,My Dog \Big Fish , Big Todd Arizona individuals,, Big Ron Las Vegas Royals ,, GoodTimes ,The Homies Cali Style ......Even Hoppos showed up Good lookin out Big Art And all clubs are welcome to that spot every saturday ,, Real ridaz ride no matter what and that was done on Sunday So i had a good time i hope yall did to so come out any Saturday !!!!
My name is Magic Come holla @ me keep it low ridin 

Ceritified Ridaz ,


----------



## 59 KILLA (May 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mobldj (Jan 13, 2006)

moreno valley has gangs ? lol


----------



## 59 KILLA (May 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mobldj_@Apr 15 2008, 05:40 PM~10424234
> *moreno valley has gangs ? lol
> *


we call them PRE PAID bangers never even been to the city


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Certified Ryda_@Apr 15 2008, 02:21 PM~10422954
> *Hell naw no body got shot ,those lil moreno valley  gang bangers shot in the air with a 25 at  other moreno valley gang bangers ,, a few that can fuck it up for a lot we had a good time till these lil fucks shut the spot down for real lowriders, but we had got to the bottom of that shit only real riders are welcome no burnouts, no bullshit ,,no lil attitudes ,,we keep it ridin this shit is crackin every saturday and we lowriders are not going to let a few fuck it up for all of us ,we still got the spot and we still ridin ,,,,,
> 
> good looking out on all clubs who came,, i seen it all out there ,,,
> ...


Thats right, hey thanks for setting the record straight. I hate hearing that shit on the news whenever a show comes around. When the news crews aired the coverage on the tv they also mentioned the shooting. Just to give lowriding a bad name. That was sad  but I had a great time no matter what anyone says I will always keep going and as soon as I can I will register my car for LRM.


----------



## kolorofsuccess63 (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Apr 14 2008, 11:19 AM~10412630
> *RICHIES 59 WAGON 2ND PLACE MILD 50'S
> SANGRE LATINA .C.C.
> *


 :0 :0 THAT LOOKS NICE DUDE!!
CONGRATS RICHIE!
:thumbsup: 

-POLO-


----------



## Duce'sWild (Mar 8, 2006)

HAD a good time at the show,Only thing that went bad is that one of the homies cars got stolen from the parking lot.Then we found out that 4 cars got stolen from the same parking lot :angry:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 15 2008, 09:16 AM~10420336
> *q culeros :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Duce'sWild_@Apr 15 2008, 07:20 PM~10425039
> *HAD a good time at the show,Only thing that went bad is that one of the homies cars got stolen from the parking lot.Then we found out that 4 cars got stolen from the same parking lot :angry:
> *


the dirt lot across the street or inside the orange show?


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Apr 15 2008, 12:06 AM~10418981
> *Check this out !!!
> 
> The 2008 LRM Rule Book states the following if there are less than three in a class; awards will be given only to first & second place winners.
> ...


IF THAT'S THE CASE WHICH THE BOOK CLEARLY BACKS YOUR CLAIM YOU AND THE OTHER COMPETITOR COULD AND SHOULD TAKE (SOLD OUT) LRM TO COURT. PLUS THIS ON TOP OF WINNING YOUR CASE WOULD BE EXTREME BAD P.R. FOR LRM AND THE CORPORATE BIG WIGS IN THE PUBLISHING BUSINESS. MEANING INCREASE IN DECREASE IN MONEY EARNINGS. :yessad: :scrutinize: :nono: :werd: :nicoderm:


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Apr 15 2008, 08:33 PM~10425165
> *the dirt lot across the street or inside the orange show?
> *


GOT TO BE DIRT LOT OR THE BACK RESIDENTIAL STREET. THE FAIR GROUNDS PARKING WAS NOT USED THIS TIME.


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

from wut I remember they never allowed parking in the orange show. only for staff, vendors, etc. I'm glad I got there early and parked in the dirt lot close to the front. woulda sucked to come back and see my shit missing.

and u couldnt pay me to park on those residential streets :nono:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Apr 15 2008, 06:35 PM~10425182
> *IF THAT'S THE CASE WHICH THE BOOK CLEARLY BACKS YOUR CLAIM YOU AND THE OTHER COMPETITOR COULD AND SHOULD TAKE (SOLD OUT) LRM TO COURT. PLUS THIS ON TOP OF WINNING YOUR CASE WOULD BE EXTREME BAD P.R. FOR LRM AND THE CORPORATE BIG WIGS IN THE PUBLISHING BUSINESS. MEANING INCREASE IN DECREASE IN MONEY EARNINGS. :yessad:  :scrutinize:  :nono:  :werd:  :nicoderm:
> *


*I've ready contacted LRM, to see what type of explanation they will give me. *


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Apr 15 2008, 08:34 PM~10425780
> *I've ready contacted LRM, to see what type of explanation they will give me.
> *



Ok here is the out come of all of this, LRM and their judges did not want you to win at this show bcause if you get that trophy then they are liable to pay you the sweepstake money since there was only 2 entrants, besides if they had to place you on a diffrent catergory, they would have to place it on your card , but they didn`t thats why you didn`t conplaint bfore the trophy presentation. So they figure by the end of the show u got no one to conplaint to. So keep us posted on what Mr. Joe Ray has to say or what kind of bullshit he`s selling


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UntouchableS1fndr_@Apr 15 2008, 07:59 PM~10426084
> *Ok here is the out come of all of this, LRM and their judges did not want you to win at this show bcause if you get that trophy then they are liable to pay you the sweepstake money since there was only 2 entrants, besides if they had to place you on a diffrent catergory, they would have to place it on your card , but they didn`t thats why you didn`t conplaint bfore the trophy presentation.      So they figure by the end of the show u got no one to conplaint to.    So keep us posted on what Mr. Joe Ray has to say or what kind of bullshit he`s selling
> *


 Will do, I believe your right it always comes down to *MONEY *


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Duce'sWild_@Apr 15 2008, 04:20 PM~10425039
> *HAD a good time at the show,Only thing that went bad is that one of the homies cars got stolen from the parking lot.Then we found out that 4 cars got stolen from the same parking lot :angry:
> *


That was messed up, I saw someone talking to the cops about their car getting jacked as I was heading home with my son. I hope everything turns out for the best and your car returns home soon.


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Duce'sWild_@Apr 15 2008, 06:20 PM~10425039
> *HAD a good time at the show,Only thing that went bad is that one of the homies cars got stolen from the parking lot.Then we found out that 4 cars got stolen from the same parking lot :angry:
> *


*Sorry to hear that *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Certified Ryda_@Apr 15 2008, 02:21 PM~10422954
> *Hell naw no body got shot ,those lil moreno valley  gang bangers shot in the air with a 25 at  other moreno valley gang bangers ,, a few that can fuck it up for a lot we had a good time till these lil fucks shut the spot down for real lowriders, but we had got to the bottom of that shit only real riders are welcome no burnouts, no bullshit ,,no lil attitudes ,,we keep it ridin this shit is crackin every saturday and we lowriders are not going to let a few fuck it up for all of us ,we still got the spot and we still ridin ,,,,,
> 
> good looking out on all clubs who came,, i seen it all out there ,,,
> ...


GOOD TIMES WILL BE BACK ONCE AGAIN


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

who were the fuckin loudmouths at the denny's parkin lot after the show around 1:30 am? :guns:
I had a room there at the knight's inn. :angry:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Apr 15 2008, 08:34 PM~10425780
> *I've ready contacted LRM, to see what type of explanation they will give me.
> *


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 16 2008, 04:17 AM~10427998
> *
> *


*still waiting *
:angry:


----------



## enano#1 (Apr 15, 2008)

DIP'N 714 TOOK THE SWEEPSTAKES WIN @ LRM SHOW


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by enano#1_@Apr 16 2008, 01:04 PM~10431094
> *DIP'N 714 TOOK THE SWEEPSTAKES WIN @ LRM SHOW
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Apr 15 2008, 10:55 PM~10426783
> *That was messed up, I saw someone talking to the cops about their car getting jacked as I was heading home with my son.  I hope everything turns out for the best and your car returns home soon.
> *


I LIKE TO RECOMMEND TO ALL THE HOMIES WHO ARE GOING TO ATTEND IN THE FUTURE TO A SHOW IN SAN BERNADINO AKA (SAN DIRTYDINO) DRIVE A HOOPTIE! :yessad: :banghead: :scrutinize: :werd: :nicoderm:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Apr 16 2008, 02:42 AM~10427863
> *who were the fuckin loudmouths at the denny's parkin lot after the show around 1:30 am? :guns:
> I had a room there at the knight's inn. :angry:
> *


hahahaha we where the loud mouths on saturday and sunday morning


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by enano#1_@Apr 16 2008, 02:04 PM~10431094
> *DIP'N 714 TOOK THE SWEEPSTAKES WIN @ LRM SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Apr 16 2008, 07:59 PM~10434145
> *hahahaha we where the loud mouths on saturday and sunday morning
> *


naw it was sun nite/monday morning. after the show.


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lorichavez_@Apr 15 2008, 06:35 PM~10425183
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2 :angry:


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by enano#1_@Apr 16 2008, 02:04 PM~10431094
> *DIP'N 714 TOOK THE SWEEPSTAKES WIN @ LRM SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Homie Santa Ana puttin it down.. :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

v max


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

v max


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

winners


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## Smoke1 (Aug 3, 2006)

:thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UntouchableS1fndr_@Apr 17 2008, 08:27 PM~10443159
> *
> 
> *


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UntouchableS1fndr_@Apr 17 2008, 08:13 PM~10443033
> *
> 
> Doing it big San Ber.
> *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Apr 17 2008, 02:24 PM~10440060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY HOMIE THANK YOU FOR LETTING ME BARROW YOUR EXTENSION CORD. I HAD A FAMILY EMERGENCY AND HAD TO LEAVE ABOUT 3PM. DID YOU GET YOUR CORD BACK BECAUSE MY MEMBERS BROUGHT MY CADDI BACK AND DIDN'T SEE IT. IF NOT LET ME KNOW SO WE CAN HOOK UP. AGAIN BIG THANX FROM ME AND THE REST OF THE "STYLISTICS" GOT YOUR BACKS ANY TIME AND DAY. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR WIN. BEAUTIFULL TRUCK :thumbsup:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

fuck i had no idea that the LRM was doing all that....and congratulations to ALL that won!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by enano#1_@Apr 16 2008, 02:04 PM~10431094
> *DIP'N 714 TOOK THE SWEEPSTAKES WIN @ LRM SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


Really I thought my trophy said best in show along with the 7 Specialty awards I took. Didn't you take 3rd ?


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

Ice Cold Reppin' The Midwest Individuals-CHICAGO


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Apr 20 2008, 04:15 PM~10461391
> *Ice Cold Reppin' The Midwest Individuals
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## jajr (Mar 26, 2008)

:biggrin: Had a great time!!


----------



## jajr (Mar 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## HighImageCarClub (Jan 16, 2003)

more pictures of the car show in our website...

www.HighImageCarClub.com


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Apr 19 2008, 12:10 PM~10453910
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: nice!! :biggrin:


----------

